# Gnex Ninja Rumor Mill (Dec 15th = new target)



## GatorsUF

UPDATED:

Newest expected drop: December 15th
According to DL and the manager at the corp store near my house.

Price seems to be $299 for the 32gb version which is nice to have confirmed. Keep an eye out for that $100 off flyer to make it $199.


----------



## sfreemanoh

I'm wary of anything P3Droid says now, after that post he made months ago about cracking the DX bootloader...which turned out to be just him lying/joking/whatever.


----------



## kiter86

sfreemanoh said:


> I'm wary of anything P3Droid says now, after that post he made months ago about cracking the DX bootloader...which turned out to be just him lying/joking/whatever.


That wasnt him. 
But I did just go to a verizon store and they said the earliest would be beginning of december


----------



## GatorsUF

kiter86 said:


> That wasnt him.
> But I did just go to a verizon store and they said the earliest would be beginning of december


Well either he has been told by a reliable source or he gets all his info from the interwebz too...

Either way I think if we all shoot for December 31st (Don't freak out I just made that date up) we will be excited about anything earlier.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

All the blogs are reporting the same thing as P3Droid...


----------



## Breezer23

P3Droid is a very reliable source. The longer this takes to come out the less reasons there are to get it. If it's end of December I may just hold off for a Quad Core phone or 2nd Generation LTE chipset.


----------



## salem

Breezer23 said:


> P3Droid is a very reliable source. The longer this takes to come out the less reasons there are to get it. If it's end of December I may just hold off for a Quad Core phone or 2nd Generation LTE chipset.


Conspiracy by VzW to sap interest away from a phone they won't make "bloat" money from...?? just saying


----------



## GatorsUF

So I had to talk myself into being excited that ICS Source was released. I was a little bummed that by getting the GNex I would be one of the first to have ICS, now it seems I may have ICS on my Dinc before I get the rub my Gnexxy.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

GatorsUF said:


> So I had to talk myself into being excited that ICS Source was released. I was a little bummed that by getting the GNex I would be one of the first to have ICS, now it seems I may have ICS on my Dinc before I get the rub my Gnexxy.


Same. I wanted it on my G-Nexxy before I got it on my T-Bolt. Verizon fail...

RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## JRJ442

Ughhhh. Another 3 weeks stuck with this Bionic. I'm pretty sure this is pure VZW wanting to milk a few more sales for the RAZR. Damn you Verizon/Motorola. Verizon's gotta be banging Moto. No way around it.


----------



## GatorsUF

Anyone else excited about the 1850mah battery? I don't like extended batteries that require a different back cover, so hopefully I can get around 12 hours with this and that should be good.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Thunderbolt/Bionic #2? Lol wow.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Trenton

hope


----------



## Mustang302LX

Trenton said:


> hope


Seems unlikely since VzW has no comment on it except when they said they will have it "later this year." I'll believe it when VzW tells us something.


----------



## msrfx

I was in the Verizon store this afternoon and asked a few of the reps about the Nexus. They were all excited about it, and said they had received launch kit(s) last week. One of them told me next week, and then started digging around in their tablet thingy and now couldn't find any info on it. After saying next week and not finding it in the system, he said, "it will be here before Christmas for sure". I am not sure if this is good or bad...it's anyone's guess at this point. Who knows, maybe this is Verizon's plan, to keep us on the edge of our seats.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

msrfx said:


> I was in the Verizon store this afternoon and asked a few of the reps about the Nexus. They were all excited about it, and said they had received launch kit(s) last week. One of them told me next week, and then started digging around in their tablet thingy and now couldn't find any info on it. After saying next week and not finding it in the system, he said, "it will be here before Christmas for sure". I am not sure if this is good or bad...it's anyone's guess at this point. Who knows, maybe this is Verizon's plan, to keep us on the edge of our seats.


That plan is trash...

RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## Rythmyc

After a serious blunder with multiple tech support agents (They were telling me to take the battery out of my Razr, I asked to be escalated every time I heard it). I finally got in contact with a "higher-up" that spilled a recent MAP showing Nexus release Black Friday. I asked him how confident he was. He gave me his personal info ( Cell, E-Mail, Badge number) and said he would put his job on it. I told him I would post info on the Web. Expect info if that date isn't right.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA

Rythmyc said:


> After a serious blunder with multiple tech support agents (They were telling me to take the battery out of my Razr, I asked to be escalated every time I heard it). I finally got in contact with a "higher-up" that spilled a recent MAP showing Nexus release Black Friday. I asked him how confident he was. He gave me his personal info ( Cell, E-Mail, Badge number) and said he would put his job on it. I told him I would post info on the Web. Expect info if that date isn't right.


This is also what I heard by a tech support rep that came to my work a couple days ago

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## GatorsUF

Few more rumors if you can handle it...

1. According to one source the next round of testing will be completed the 19th of Nov, the phone will obviously have to follow that date...and 21st seems a bit of a stretch if true
2. TAS found a link on Amazon...1-2 weeks?
3. Rumor from above that maybe we could see it Friday
4. Finally my fav - According to Matias Duarte we will see the Gnex in "November"

fyi - I got all this info from Droid-Life, just figured I'd post it here for all to see. Unless you are a religious DL reader as well, then you have already seen it.


----------



## Eazy

GatorsUF said:


> 1. According to one source the next round of testing begins the 19th, the phone will obviously have to follow that date...and 21st seems a bit of a stretch if true


Testing to be completed by Nov. 19th is what the article says.


----------



## GatorsUF

Eazy said:


> Testing to be completed by Nov. 19th is what the article says.


Fixed thnx


----------



## Eazy

GatorsUF said:


> Fixed thnx


Awesome! I personally don't think the 21st or the "week of" would be a huge stretch. As far as making it to release before November ends there aren't that many days left so we can all hold out a little bit more.


----------



## GatorsUF

Oh, I am certainly hoping the 21st happens. My thought is that if they are working out bugs then all the phones that are currently sitting in boxes will need to be updated right? I could possibly see it being an automatic update when activated, but that is less likely. So to update 20,000 phones that would take some time I would think.

I am just basing this off of assumptions...I know nothing about what kind of bugs these are (hardware/software) and how they would fix em.


----------



## Eazy

FCC approval

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/11/15/samsung-galaxy-nexus-with-4g-lte-headed-to-verizon-finally-cruises-through-the-fcc/


----------



## GatorsUF

The rumor mill is picking up speed...

Poster on XDA says it definately launches on Thursday. He said he knows for sure because he was invited to the launch.

Paint me skeptical.

P.S. no link but I'm sure you can find it....


----------



## Eazy

GatorsUF said:


> The rumor mill is picking up speed...
> 
> Poster on XDA says it definately launches on Thursday. He said he knows for sure because he was invited to the launch.
> 
> Paint me skeptical.
> 
> P.S. no link but I'm sure you can find it....


Yeah I found it. UK launch info.... :-(


----------



## BelacNongaw

GatorsUF said:


> The rumor mill is picking up speed...
> 
> Poster on XDA says it definately launches on Thursday. He said he knows for sure because he was invited to the launch.
> 
> Paint me skeptical.
> 
> P.S. no link but I'm sure you can find it....


He just said UK.


----------



## GatorsUF

bummer.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

We don't care about no stinkin UK. We want USA, USA, USA launch!!!!!!!!

RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## JRJ442

The store my friend works at received accessories today. I'm really hoping that means a Friday launch. I asked her again and she's not sure when its coming. But its gotta be soon. I don't think they'd stock accessories now if the phone was coming first week of December.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

JRJ442 said:


> The store my friend works at received accessories today. I'm really hoping that means a Friday launch. I asked her again and she's not sure when its coming. But its gotta be soon. I don't think they'd stock accessories now if the phone was coming first week of December.


It wouldn't surprise me. Once they have the form factor down, accessories can be made. They can make revisions to the phone and still use the same accessories. These could have been made a long time ago and they got tired of sitting on them in some warehouse so they sent them out. Or, maybe they sent them out because the phone is just around the corner, who knows.


----------



## JRJ442

I think someone said the other day they usually put accessories out right before launch. Like 3 to 5 days. Don't know if they're selling them now. But they have them in stock. Definitely a plus


----------



## Rythmyc

JRJ442 said:


> I think someone said the other day they usually put accessories out right before launch. Like 3 to 5 days. Don't know if they're selling them now. But they have them in stock. Definitely a plus


3 days - 3 Weeks is the normal window for accessories at the same time i'm still putting my money on Black Friday


----------



## JRJ442

I'm hoping. This bionic is driving me nuts. Had to reboot 3 times since 3pm cuz I lost data connection. Lol


----------



## blurlessX

I was just in my friend's third party VZW store and he had his employees actively training on the official ICS training program from VZW. I don't know if this is really news, but it was refreshing to see first hand.


----------



## Mustang302LX

I'm tired of checking every Android site daily to see if VzW gave a date! Hurry up VzW!!!!!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## davidnc

here's the answer


----------



## kbucksot

davidnc said:


> here's the answer


Sounds gay, we want a real answer


----------



## scooby0u812

jkbucksot said:


> Sounds gay, we want a real answer


+1


----------



## CellZealot

This device in its current state is not ready for release...period.

Its not a conspiracy, its a fact.

That is why it has been delayed and why new builds are being pushed daily to test devices.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

CellZealot said:


> This device in its current state is not ready for release...period.
> 
> Its not a conspiracy, its a fact.
> 
> That is why it has been delayed and why new builds are being pushed daily to test devices.


Let me borrow yours for a sec?? I just wanna touch it. I'll give it back, promise. 

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## cubsfan187

CellZealot said:


> This device in its current state is not ready for release...period.
> 
> Its not a conspiracy, its a fact.
> 
> That is why it has been delayed and why new builds are being pushed daily to test devices.


Hey Cellz, how is it possible that they released the source then? If it wasn't ready to be released then why release the source? Wouldn't that make the source code "not ready for release?"


----------



## CellZealot

An OS is not a device. While they may have the ICS code ready for release and even perhaps the GSM version of the hardware to the point where they are comfortable pushing it out, the LTE version of the firmware is not there yet, at least on the engineering devices we have. It is not at all stable...not even close, sorry.


----------



## cubsfan187

Gotcha. Confused when you said the device. I thought you meant the OS. Thanks for clarifying that though. My bad.


----------



## GatorsUF

According to Droid-Life - "November 28th at the earliest". Atleast 12 more days...if not more.


----------



## Maniac2k

Who cares if its stable. Just release the damn phone already!


----------



## altimax98

CellZealot said:


> This device in its current state is not ready for release...period.
> 
> Its not a conspiracy, its a fact.
> 
> That is why it has been delayed and why new builds are being pushed daily to test devices.


I know your just reposting what you've heard but "testing" is the most bullhit excuse I've heard for delaying a device that has shipped out. What's going to happen, they open every box and update it before they sell it. Not a chance. Verizon is stalling and Samsung and Google got real pissed. So they released the source for ICS and green lighted the UK release and said F it for the US because Verizon is being a dick. They don't want to hurt the rezound/razr sales... hence why the 28th (newest rumored date) is 14 days from the date the Rezound sold. (That new return thing isnt a factor, think everyone who preordered cannot return for GNex).

This will be the last Nexus launch on Verizon and quite likely the last major Samsung launch on Verizon as well.. we can expect trickle down phones from here forward... HTC and Motorola are who Verizon are in bed with now

Edit- not to mention every LTE phone released has had some major software issues despite all that 'testing'


----------



## CellZealot

Apparently you don't know me very well...I am not "just posting what I have heard", I have an engineering version of this phone and have been testing it myself for almost a week over 4 different firmware revisions.

It reboots constantly...its not usable...everyone complaining about the wait and VZW dragging their feet would be lining up to complain about how it was pushed out too soon and had unacceptable bugs.

People on the internet are so funny sometimes...


----------



## Rythmyc

CellZealot said:


> Apparently you don't know me very well...I am not "just posting what I have heard", I have an engineering version of this phone and have been testing it myself for almost a week over 4 different firmware revisions.
> 
> It reboots constantly...its not usable...everyone complaining about the wait and VZW dragging their feet would be lining up to complain about how it was pushed out too soon and had unacceptable bugs.
> 
> People on the internet are so funny sometimes...


You know, what's funny about you're statement, is that your statement contradicts every other one I have heard recently. Just another TBH flunky following the footsteps of P3.


----------



## DXC

I heard verizon hasn't release it yet because they're waiting until the forums have achieved maximum flamewar. until then, its not ready


----------



## Eazy

droidxchat said:


> I heard verizon hasn't release it yet because they're waiting until the forums have achieved maximum flamewar. until then, its not ready


Critical mass has almost been achieved.


----------



## CellZealot

People can flame and bash all they care to...I will simply avoid them. They are victims of their own ignorance.

The firmware is extremely buggy still and we were told that by the person we got them from to expect rebooting issues.

He wasn't kidding!









I certainly hope the final hardware is much more stable, but I can only report what I am seeing.
I have not been saying much because I felt my experience was potentially prejudicial given that the devices we have are earlier hardware revisions.

Oh and I thought P3droid was much to generous in his review and comments


----------



## yoyoche

Rythmyc said:


> You know, what's funny about you're statement, is that your statement contradicts every other one I have heard recently. Just another TBH flunky following the footsteps of P3.


Uncalled for.


----------



## vinylfreak89

We don't encourage flaming here... last warning to everyone involved.


----------



## GatorsUF

agreed, no need to bash. Lets just use this thread to keep any new rumors we can find posted. 90% of them will be wrong, but it keeps me entertained for the next few weeks til I get my Gnex.

P.S. I came to RootzWiki to get away from the flameing.


----------



## BelacNongaw

GatorsUF said:


> P.S. I came to RootzWiki to get away from the flameing.


+1 a million times. ^^^^^^this is why I came to RootzWiki as well. Anyway, I'd rather them get the reboot issues hammered out first. I've had all of that I can stand...and I'd be livid if yet another phone I spent $650+ (estimate) on was doing that, regardless of the OS.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Maniac2k said:


> Who cares if its stable. Just release the damn phone already!


Don't ask for that please. When the Thunderbolt came out, it was terrible. They should have held back, worked on getting Gingerbread, then released it in it's current state. I don't want my next phone to be nearly worthless for the first few months before they finally release a usable update.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

yoyoche said:


> Uncalled for.


Agreed

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## Android_Addict

Maniac2k said:


> When the Thunderbolt came out, it was terrible. They should have held back, worked on getting Gingerbread, then released it in it's current state. I don't want my next phone to be nearly worthless for the first few months before they finally release a usable update.


I waited til June to get my TB and it was mainly because I was having issues with my DP and also because my Pantech modem said 4G LTE instead of EVDO RevAe so I decided to buy the bolt from Amazon instead of having to get the screen fixed on the pro. I played around with stock for a bit but once CM7 RC .8-ish came out (can't really remember the version) I've pretty much been there since







I was a bit disappointed to see that it shipped with Froyo especially since the Hero can handle Gingerbread (at 768MHz and actually got it to run at 806 once too







). I'm so happy that there are developers putting in so much work to make our devices better than new, but the GN could ship with any version of vanilla android and I'd be happy just to see a Nexus on Verizon but that's only if it's stable. Otherwise I'm better off with my rooted and ROM'd bolt


----------



## Mexiken

msrfx said:


> I was in the Verizon store this afternoon and asked a few of the reps about the Nexus. They were all excited about it, and said they had received launch kit(s) last week. One of them told me next week, and then started digging around in their tablet thingy and now couldn't find any info on it. After saying next week and not finding it in the system, he said, "it will be here before Christmas for sure". I am not sure if this is good or bad...it's anyone's guess at this point. Who knows, maybe this is Verizon's plan, to keep us on the edge of our seats.


Complete and utter BS. NO ONE where I live has received launch kits, and if they didn't get them in the highest volume market in the company, then I doubt they got them at some smaller market....


----------



## Mexiken

altimax98 said:


> I know your just reposting what you've heard but "testing" is the most bullhit excuse I've heard for delaying a device that has shipped out. What's going to happen, they open every box and update it before they sell it. Not a chance. Verizon is stalling and Samsung and Google got real pissed. So they released the source for ICS and green lighted the UK release and said F it for the US because Verizon is being a dick. They don't want to hurt the rezound/razr sales... hence why the 28th (newest rumored date) is 14 days from the date the Rezound sold. (That new return thing isnt a factor, think everyone who preordered cannot return for GNex).
> 
> This will be the last Nexus launch on Verizon and quite likely the last major Samsung launch on Verizon as well.. we can expect trickle down phones from here forward... HTC and Motorola are who Verizon are in bed with now
> 
> Edit- not to mention every LTE phone released has had some major software issues despite all that 'testing'


Some mighty bold statements there....I didn't know you owned Verizon, Samsung, and Google and sat in on their product meetings....

Everything is speculation. It might be entertaining, but its getting old, no????


----------



## Mexiken

CellZealot said:


> Apparently you don't know me very well...I am not "just posting what I have heard", I have an engineering version of this phone and have been testing it myself for almost a week over 4 different firmware revisions.
> 
> It reboots constantly...its not usable...everyone complaining about the wait and VZW dragging their feet would be lining up to complain about how it was pushed out too soon and had unacceptable bugs.
> 
> People on the internet are so funny sometimes...


Pics or it didn't happen....

If it's true though, then I hope they iron out the issues. It will make my life whole lot easier if they fix the bugs then release. I just have trouble believing Google would call an OS done when the only device it's made to run on keeps rebooting....just sayin'

Maybe you can shed some light on this????


----------



## Mexiken

New rumor: Turkey Day. It will be delivered via Fed Ex same day if you pay the 18 dollar holiday delivery fee. Windows are 8 AM-12 PM, or after the Dallas Cowboys game.

I chose after, I'd be so torn on which to pay attention to.

Or, you can walk into a store and nab it. All employees that day will be dressed like turkeys. Google Turkeys.

P.S. My source has NEVER been wrong before. He's got 5 of them at home, that he's throwing up on eBay over the weekend. Reserve price tbd.


----------



## Trenton

Droid-life posted a rumor today via twitter... "11/28 is the earliest."


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Mexiken said:


> New rumor: Turkey Day. It will be delivered via Fed Ex same day if you pay the 18 dollar holiday delivery fee. Windows are 8 AM-12 PM, or after the Dallas Cowboys game.
> 
> I chose after, I'd be so torn on which to pay attention to.
> 
> Or, you can walk into a store and nab it. All employees that day will be dressed like turkeys. Google Turkeys.
> 
> P.S. My source has NEVER been wrong before. He's got 5 of them at home, that he's throwing up on eBay over the weekend. Reserve price tbd.


Complete and total B. S.  I kiiiiid!!!!! I kiiiiid!!!!!!! 

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## blaineevans

droidxchat said:


> I heard verizon hasn't release it yet because they're waiting until the forums have achieved maximum flamewar. until then, its not ready


DXC sucks at fixing MIUI bugs.

/flame
(Sorry man, trying to get this to launch faster.)


----------



## ERIFNOMI

PhoneGod said:


> I waited til June to get my TB and it was mainly because I was having issues with my DP and also because my Pantech modem said 4G LTE instead of EVDO RevAe so I decided to buy the bolt from Amazon instead of having to get the screen fixed on the pro. I played around with stock for a bit but once CM7 RC .8-ish came out (can't really remember the version) I've pretty much been there since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a bit disappointed to see that it shipped with Froyo especially since the Hero can handle Gingerbread (at 768MHz and actually got it to run at 806 once too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I'm so happy that there are developers putting in so much work to make our devices better than new, but the GN could ship with any version of vanilla android and I'd be happy just to see a Nexus on Verizon but that's only if it's stable. Otherwise I'm better off with my rooted and ROM'd bolt


I've been on mostly CM7 too. It fixed a lot of problems with the stock TB.


----------



## Eazy

Trenton said:


> Droid-life posted a rumor today via twitter... "11/28 is the earliest."


Also just followed up by saying that rumor is coming from 3rd party sellers & could still end up at corporate store on the 21st (maybe)


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Eazy said:


> Also just followed up by saying that rumor is coming from 3rd party sellers & could still end up at corporate store on the 21st (maybe)


Which tells me whenever they see any number they turn that into the new release date.


----------



## Eagle1967

CellZealot said:


> Apparently you don't know me very well...I am not "just posting what I have heard", I have an engineering version of this phone and have been testing it myself for almost a week over 4 different firmware revisions.
> 
> It reboots constantly...its not usable...everyone complaining about the wait and VZW dragging their feet would be lining up to complain about how it was pushed out too soon and had unacceptable bugs.
> 
> People on the internet are so funny sometimes...


I know who you are and have great respect. but my question is p3droid and Panda both have the phone and do not report any of this.
in fact from everyone i have read regarding having the nexus you are the first to report reboot issues. sure you dont have a g2x








not doubting you just trying to figure out if everyone else is covering this up, if you have an old hardware revision or what is going on here since there seems to be a big disconnect here since you are the only time i have heard of reboot issues with the nexus. 
is it a verizon nexus, uk, other.. 
after having the g2x i definatley dont want another piece of crud.


----------



## Rythmyc

Eagle1967 said:


> I know who you are and have great respect. but my question is p3droid and Panda both have the phone and do not report any of this.
> in fact from everyone i have read regarding having the nexus you are the first to report reboot issues. sure you dont have a g2x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not doubting you just trying to figure out if everyone else is covering this up, if you have an old hardware revision or what is going on here since there seems to be a big disconnect here since you are the only time i have heard of reboot issues with the nexus.
> is it a verizon nexus, uk, other..
> after having the g2x i definatley dont want another piece of crud.


Oh, don't worry. I'm sure P3 will be posting tweets about it as we post to save face. I personally know someone with one, and they aren't reporting the problems either. Just another attention grabber. Hey guys, pay attention to ME!


----------



## CellZealot

I just finished updating to the latest build, pushed out about 18 hours after the previous build last night.
It is still exhibiting problems and i am going to exchange it for a later hardware revision device ASAP.

All of the units we have seen are different hardware revisions and behave differently with the successive updates.
P3droid has also been having reboots but not as bad as mine and some of it may be network related because I am in a marginal 3G only signal area, although they happened using it without the SIM installed with wifi as well.

There are a great many variables at play here and that is exactly why I haven't been saying much about my issues.
There is also a lot of history here and information that is not public knowledge.

If the new device performs better I will be very happy and come right back to post about it.

As I said before, I will waste no time and effort responding to baiting and attacks and petty insults...suit yourself.


----------



## Eagle1967

CellZealot said:


> I just finished updating to the latest build, pushed out about 18 hours after the previous build last night. It is still exhibiting problems and i am going to exchange it for a later hardware revision device ASAP. All of the units we have seen are different hardware revisions and behave differently with the successive updates. P3droid has also been having reboots but not as bad as mine and some of it may be network related because I am in a marginal 3G only signal area, although they happened using it without the SIM installed with wifi as well. There are a great many variables at play here and that is exactly why I haven't been saying much about my issues. There is also a lot of history here and information that is not public knowledge. If the new device performs better I will be very happy and come right back to post about it. As I said before, I will waste no time and effort responding to baiting and attacks and petty insults...suit yourself.


thanks for the info. i didnt see p3 say anything about reboots in his review thats why i asked.
you talk about marginal 4g/3g area. are you talking the same dropped connection stuff as the moto devices have been having?
also are there devices that are not having problems (in the not public knowledge area?) wonder due to panda saying the phone was done and delays are on verizons side. if the phone is not working than its not done or its moto done.
im starting to think lte and 3g on verizon is just not gonna work well since every darn phone has seemed to have problems. i hate to give up my unlimited but if they dont have a 100% no connection problem phone by dec 28th ill just stay over on tmobile and wait for the nexus there i guess.


----------



## Rythmyc

PAY ATTENTION TO ME!!


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

^^^^^^

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## Eazy

Engadget & Droid Life both showing full specs on the VZW GNex. Possible announcement from Big Red? Hope so...


----------



## TheHobbyist

Some Guy just won a g nex from "LetsTalk" on Facebook, that's a good sign


----------



## Mexiken

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Complete and total B. S.  I kiiiiid!!!!! I kiiiiid!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


What????!!!! Why would you say that???? My BS sounds as plausible to me as any other BS out there, or any of the other "forum famers" taking stabs at obvious (and some not so obvious) release dates in order to get some forum fame.

#forumfame ftw????


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Mexiken said:


> What????!!!! Why would you say that???? My BS sounds as plausible to me as any other BS out there, or any of the other "forum famers" taking stabs at obvious (and some not so obvious) release dates in order to get some forum fame.
> 
> #forumfame ftw????


It ain't nothing but love buddy!!! I likes to pick at you. Why so serious??? (and yes I said "likes)

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## Mexiken

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> It ain't nothing but love buddy!!! I likes to pick at you. Why so serious??? (and yes I said "likes)
> 
> Hope my signature isn't too offensive...


Er, guess I forgot to add the /sarcasm at the end. My bad


----------



## GatorsUF

According to _The Verge _they recieved a quote from Google that said the Galaxy Nexus will "pretty much be everywhere by Monday the 21st".

Let the rumor mill keep churnin'

My Question: If testing for bugs finishes on the 19th how in the world do they update the phones that I assume are already made? Are they updated when you do initial setup?


----------



## BelacNongaw

GatorsUF said:


> According to _The Verge _they recieved a quote from Google that said the Galaxy Nexus will "pretty much be everywhere by Monday the 21st".
> 
> Let the rumor mill keep churnin'
> 
> My Question: If testing for bugs finishes on the 19th how in the world do they update the phones that I assume are already made? Are they updated when you do initial setup?


Yeah, I could see them just wanting to have an ota ready immediately.


----------



## Mustang302LX

"Almost everywhere" doesn't have to include the US which is what sucks. I really see no way they are going to have actual units for sale on Monday. Its 10am pacific time Friday and still no announcement from VzW. Monday could be pre-orders but no way we will be holding a G-Nex on Monday.


----------



## GatorsUF

Pretty much everywhere...Except @ VZW - Google


----------



## Mustang302LX

This is just like the TBolt/Bionic lol except they haven't given us a date at least so we are disappointed.

I'm going to buy myself a Rezound battery for my TBolt to hold me over for a while.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

I just don't get it. We have money. They have product. We just need to exchange those things, and we will both be happy. Damn it!!!!! Really?!?! DAMN IT!!! Screw all the damn jokes and puns! I want the damn phone! :-(

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## Mustang302LX

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I just don't get it. We have money. They have product. We just need to exchange those things, and we will both be happy. Damn it!!!!! Really?!?! DAMN IT!!! Screw all the damn jokes and puns! I want the damn phone! :-(
> 
> Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


Couldn't agree with you more! I am anxious to give VzW money and so are a lot of other people and they are keeping their mouth shut over some overhyped pos RAZR launch. Idiots!

/end small rant


----------



## Trenton

@#$% the Razr! !


----------



## need bb

Most stable LTE phone I have used so far, but 3 firmwares in 2 weeks is not a good sign







Good news is that when it comes out it should be bug free compared to many of the 4G phones which were pushed out with a fair share of bugs and battery issues.


----------



## spdivr1122

I.hate.Verizon.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

spdivr1122 said:


> I.hate.Verizon.


Agreed...

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## Mexiken

spdivr1122 said:


> I.hate.Verizon.


Me too. HOW DARE those bastards NOT release a phone when its got bugs going on to the point where it would be another TBolt launch....STUPID STUPID Verizon, what are they THINKING ???? IDIOTS!!!!


----------



## adamd1169

Mexiken said:


> Me too. HOW DARE those bastards NOT release a phone when its got bugs going on to the point where it would be another TBolt launch....STUPID STUPID Verizon, what are they THINKING ???? IDIOTS!!!!


In some countries bugs are considered delicacies.


----------



## MoodMuzik

Mexiken said:


> Me too. HOW DARE those bastards NOT release a phone when its got bugs going on to the point where it would be another TBolt launch....STUPID STUPID Verizon, what are they THINKING ???? IDIOTS!!!!


Bugs as in Backup Assistant not working? Not sure if I'd consider that a bug.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Mexiken said:


> Me too. HOW DARE those bastards NOT release a phone when its got bugs going on to the point where it would be another TBolt launch....STUPID STUPID Verizon, what are they THINKING ???? IDIOTS!!!!


I agree. I want the Nexus but I don't want it to be like the TB launch. It took months to fix the thunderbolt. Fine phone now but man there were some growing pains.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Mexiken said:


> Me too. HOW DARE those bastards NOT release a phone when its got bugs going on to the point where it would be another TBolt launch....STUPID STUPID Verizon, what are they THINKING ???? IDIOTS!!!!




Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## Mustang302LX

I'm glad if it is still in the air because of issues but it would sue be nice to know something! I would say I'd rather have them not give a date and then miss that date but it would be nice to have some information available. Oh well.


----------



## ma_usmc

From a panda this morning:

@black_man_x: to be honest everyone is tired of vzw bullshit. device is no longer a nexus due to their dumb tushy games.. Unlocked works great on att..

cryptic but I'm hoping this doesn't mean they got some VZW garbage on there.
Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## madzozs

ma_usmc said:


> From a panda this morning:
> 
> @black_man_x: to be honest everyone is tired of vzw bullshit. device is no longer a nexus due to their dumb tushy games.. Unlocked works great on att..
> 
> cryptic but I'm hoping this doesn't mean they got some VZW garbage on there.
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Its known that the my Verizon and backup assistant apps are on the phone.


----------



## salem

Saw an article on phandroid... The spec page is showing only 16gb of storage. But p3droid is tweeting that 32gb is still probable.

edit- also saw a tweet from panda that the delay is due to ics compatibility issues with verizon's two apps.


----------



## GatorsUF

Ok so some good news...Probably

P3Droid said all signs point to a 32gb version (like him or hate him, he called the December date 2-3 weeks ago). So everyone try not to freak out. If the phone comes out on Nov 8th then:
- Its one month late
- It comes with a bigger battery than originally expected
- It will get the newest version of Android immediately, probably for the next 3 years.
- It is beautiful
- It has a newer processor than the Razr

_"Everything, and I repeat everything points to a 32GB version of the Nexus. My 16GB version is not a consumer model..you can't have it." _P3Droid

_"Okay folks get your facts right word I've gotten is there is ONLY going to be a 32Gb version of Nexus on VZW. 16Gb is engineering only" _Pyde Pypper (not sure who he is...)

Also saw this..."the Panda" is very confusing this A.M.

_"As for the storage question.. would vzw release a cheaper less mem model and still charge the same amount? Does that answer your question?" - Black Man X _

*I guess this is a no...most replies seemed like it was good news. At this point I wouldn't put anything past VZW... *

_"If you can't code your shitty carrier apps to work with a device or OS.. is that our issue or yours?" - Black Man X _

*Seems like he is suggesting the VZW apps are whats causing the hold up *

But

_"WTF, Nexus is not delayed due to MyVerizon.apk or BackupAssistant, the phone is drop dead ready !!!" - P3Droid _

*So who is right? Why is the phone ready but not released?*


----------



## CheetahHeel

Just talked to a Verizon guy who said, "it'll be here next month."

Now granted, it was a salesperson in a mall kiosk.

:giantgrainofsalt:


----------



## ERIFNOMI

saintdice said:


> Just talked to a Verizon guy who said, "it'll be here next month."
> 
> Now granted, it was a salesperson in a mall kiosk.
> 
> :giantgrainofsalt:


The mall kiosk near me is the most helpful VZW 'store' near me. Unless you're buying something, then any store will do. But if I have a problem, I eventually end up there.


----------



## cubsfan187

The corporate store near my house said today that it's looking like the first week of Dec. Even the salesman I talked to was wanting the phone as bad as the rest of us.


----------



## Rythmyc

Store employees are going by website rumors anyways. They don't know anything until POP is sent.


----------



## davidnc

Ok, I heard that it could finally get released the first half of Dec. too .
As long as its before Christmas, that works for me.

Sent from me


----------



## Mustang302LX

I don't care when I just want it soon!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Mexiken

Rythmyc said:


> Store employees are going by website rumors anyways. They don't know anything until POP is sent.


THIS


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Mexiken said:


> THIS


THAT

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## cubsfan187

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> THAT
> 
> Hope my signature isn't too offensive...


The other


----------



## TeeX

interesting thought here:

_"pure speculation and conspiracy-theorizing here, but is it possible for VERIZON to generate these leaks themselves? To put out misinformation to have the GNex seem broke (rebooting issues, bugs that need further testing) or under-equipped (only 16gb storage), or really far off (won't release until mid-december), so that more people will get frustrated or disillusionsed by the GNex and buy the Rezound or RaZR, driving up their sales for people that would otherwise be waiting to buy the GNex?_

_In my hopeful mind that is possible, then a "soft" release around Black Friday/Cyber Monday.

thoughts?"_


----------



## csimo

If Verizon was going to refuse to release a phone because of rebooting then we wouldn't have seen a single Motorola phone in the last 2 years.


----------



## zombiebot

TeeX said:


> interesting thought here:
> 
> _"pure speculation and conspiracy-theorizing here, but is it possible for VERIZON to generate these leaks themselves? To put out misinformation to have the GNex seem broke (rebooting issues, bugs that need further testing) or under-equipped (only 16gb storage), or really far off (won't release until mid-december), so that more people will get frustrated or disillusionsed by the GNex and buy the Rezound or RaZR, driving up their sales for people that would otherwise be waiting to buy the GNex?_
> 
> _In my hopeful mind that is possible, then a "soft" release around Black Friday/Cyber Monday.
> 
> thoughts?"_


Not an impossible theory. Two points -

1) I can't choose to believe that Verizon would be willing to deliberately seed disinformation. If something like that ever made the headlines, I'd be on the first life raft off of that sinking ship. They would lose a lot of hardcore Android customers on principal, because it would burn any [remaining] feelings of loyalty and trust.

2) On the flip side...disinformation and social engineering isn't new in the communications business. The bottom line is the bottom line.


----------



## Spotmark

So, now I'm seeing reports that the Nexus won't have Flash. Does anyone know if it can be side loaded? With no Flash, and only 16gb, suddenly *THE *phone, is starting to show some ****** in it's armor.


----------



## EmericanX

P3 has already tweeted that flash doesn't work on his... and considering adobe has revealed they are dropping support for mobile platforms, id say its a good chance you won't see an official release for ICS.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark

lifebeginsfriday said:


> P3 has already tweeted that flash doesn't work on his... and considering adobe has revealed they are dropping support for mobile platforms, id say its a good chance you won't see an official release for ICS.


Wow, major downside.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Flash blows anyway.  Google said ICS will support flash in the future. Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## zombiebot

Spotmark said:


> So, now I'm seeing reports that the Nexus won't have Flash. Does anyone know if it can be side loaded? With no Flash, and only 16gb, suddenly *THE *phone, is starting to show some ****** in it's armor.


This is really all hearsay until the phone is announced through Verizon, but I can't see any phone manufacturer putting anything less than 32gb of hard storage on a flagship device. 32gb has become the standard in disk space. On top of that, the Nexus line is supposed to set the Google standard for the next generation of devices, and why would they take a step down in memory? Nonetheless, with Cloud storage options, I'd put up with 16gb if I had to.


----------



## GatorsUF

I don't use the 16gb I currently have, but I would like 32gb just so I could potentially load some movies on there.

BTW - Yes ICS will have official release of Flash. Adobe will continue to make fixs for future releases of Android, however they are no longer marketing flash for any device. They would like all website to use Adobe Air instead...


----------



## GatorsUF

32gb reconfirmed. Wouldn't surprise me if they have both. Just hope they sell 32gb for $299 or less


----------



## csimo

The Verizon version of the Galaxy Nexus has 32GB of total storage space.... but the user will only see what looks like 16GB of SD Storage (even though there's no SD card). So the system gets 16GB and the user gets 16GB.

Keep in mind there's no reason to use "our" 16GB for app storage. It's for pics, movies, etc. No need for apps2sd or anything similar.


----------



## frozenWinterIce

GatorsUF said:


> 32gb reconfirmed. Wouldn't surprise me if they have both. Just hope they sell 32gb for $299 or less


I'm just hoping the full retail is somewhat reasonable... stupid phone discount not ready yet...


----------



## Veridor

frozenWinterIce said:


> I'm just hoping the full retail is somewhat reasonable... stupid phone discount not ready yet...


As am I. I see a lot of Thunderbolt people getting this phone at retail. I hope the leaked Best Buy ad for Black Friday is wrong, as it had the retail price at $799.99, which is ridonculous.


----------



## BelacNongaw

Veridor said:


> As am I. I see a lot of Thunderbolt people getting this phone at retail. I hope the leaked Best Buy ad for Black Friday is wrong, as it had the retail price at $799.99, which is ridonculous.


That will likely be Best Buy's price...as you can look and see they are always much higher on those phones full retail. Notice they have the rezound at that price too. If anything, that confirms to me the nexus will be $650 for you guys from verizon.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Veridor said:


> As am I. I see a lot of Thunderbolt people getting this phone at retail. I hope the leaked Best Buy ad for Black Friday is wrong, as it had the retail price at $799.99, which is ridonculous.


Yeah I'm also a TBolt user wanting to get it for retail price but this delay/lack of anything is getting old and kind of ruining my desire.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I'm also a TBolt user wanting to get it for retail price but this delay/lack of anything is getting old and kind of ruining my desire.


Viagra?


----------



## Mustang302LX

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Viagra?


Nexus Viagra = VzW release date announced lol.


----------



## zombiebot

csimo said:


> The Verizon version of the Galaxy Nexus has 32GB of total storage space.... but the user will only see what looks like 16GB of SD Storage (even though there's no SD card). So the system gets 16GB and the user gets 16GB.
> 
> Keep in mind there's no reason to use "our" 16GB for app storage. It's for pics, movies, etc. No need for apps2sd or anything similar.


So you're saying that the storage will be partitioned 50-50? Would there be a way to re-partition to our liking? I'd like around 20gb for storage of music and misc stuff.


----------



## Spotmark

Here's some new stuff I just came across.

http://thedroidguy.com/2011/11/nc-verizon-dealer-allowing-pre-orders-of-galaxy-nexus-now/


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

@cellzealot on a more serious note, should I dock the pie crust for my coconut custard? ;-) Shout out to ma_usmc!


----------



## Mustang302LX

xlinuxtrancex said:


> @cellzealot on a more serious note, should I dock the pie crust for my coconut custard? ;-) Shout out to ma_usmc!


???

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## b16

The phone has been extremely buggy on lte builds. Fact.


----------



## DrewM25

Every LTE phone from VZW has been buggy.


----------



## CellZealot

My GNex is a 32 GB version and the system and other partitions take up approximately 4 GB leaving just under 28 GB free for user content. It is not partitoned in 16 GB sections as stated above and all available space is in /sdcard.


----------



## CellZealot

xlinuxtrancex said:


> @cellzealot on a more serious note, should I dock the pie crust for my coconut custard? ;-) Shout out to ma_usmc!


Absolutely, always prebake completely first! Soggy unbaked crust is a no no...for those wondering, I am a pastry chef in real life.


----------



## ma_usmc

xlinuxtrancex said:


> @cellzealot on a more serious note, should I dock the pie crust for my coconut custard? ;-) Shout out to ma_usmc!


I like pecan pie









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

@cellzealot: I always fully bake it blind, just wondering about docking it, haha. Just trying to lighten up the mood in this thread on Thanksgiving Eve. #teamhoundstoothpants ftw!


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

@cellzealot: so, the internal memory is ext3, I take it?


----------



## Mustang302LX

DrewM25 said:


> Every LTE phone from VZW has been buggy.


lol very good point.


----------



## Trenton

So for the last few days I've noticed my dog is always staring at the door, wanting to come in and i yell at him "NO!GET AWAY FROM THE DOOR" and chase him away and then I realized that I check the internet several times a day for information about the nexus....I'm no better than my dog....I should tell him sorry.


----------



## Haze

salem said:


> Conspiracy by VzW to sap interest away from a phone they won't make "bloat" money from...?? just saying


^This man/woman's logic is sound.


----------



## landshark

Trenton said:


> So for the last few days I've noticed my dog is always staring at the door, wanting to come in and i yell at him "NO!GET AWAY FROM THE DOOR" and chase him away and then I realized that I check the internet several times a day for information about the nexus....I'm no better than my dog....I should tell him sorry.


Bad dog, no bone for you! LOL


----------



## Mustang302LX

Trenton said:


> So for the last few days I've noticed my dog is always staring at the door, wanting to come in and i yell at him "NO!GET AWAY FROM THE DOOR" and chase him away and then I realized that I check the internet several times a day for information about the nexus....I'm no better than my dog....I should tell him sorry.


Lol no joke. I feel like a kid waiting to see what I'm getting for my bday/Christmas.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## adamd1169

Mustang302LX said:


> Lol no joke. I feel like a kid waiting to see what I'm getting for my bday/Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


I know what I'm getting for Christmas. They just haven't told me when it is yet.


----------



## Jaxidian

adamd1169 said:


> I know what I'm getting for Christmas. They just haven't told me when it is yet.


It's my birthday present. My birthday was in September.


----------



## zombiebot

CellZealot said:


> My GNex is a 32 GB version and the system and other partitions take up approximately 4 GB leaving just under 28 GB free for user content. It is not partitoned in 16 GB sections as stated above and all available space is in /sdcard.


That makes sense. Thanks for the clarification on the memory and the pastries!


----------



## Adelos

Edit: Nevermind doesn't matter


----------



## GatorsUF

And the rumor mill chruns on...

Looks like I might be getting my Gnex and my Transformer Prime on the same day. Holy tech overload!


----------



## davidnc

The bad thing is when it is going to launch(especially if pre orders are available) vzw website will probably crash from overload


----------



## zombiebot

What a roller coaster eh guys? At first I was pumped after the reveal ... then I got pissed with the delay ... then I accepted the delay ... then I remembered that it STILL wasn't out and I'm frustrated again.

Either Verizon is dragging their feet, or Google was about a month premature in the reveal.


----------



## msrfx

Yeah, the wind has been taken out of my sails on this phone. I might be holding on to my TBolt and waiting for CM9. If they can't get it to me in the next week or two, I am just going to wait and see what comes around the corner.


----------



## Spotmark

msrfx said:


> Yeah, the wind has been taken out of my sails on this phone. I might be holding on to my TBolt and waiting for CM9. If they can't get it to me in the next week or two, I am just going to wait and see what comes around the corner.


My upgrade was available back in June, but I bought a used T-Bolt, because I was waiting for the S2, which has now changed to the Nexus. I will buy the Nexus, when it arrives, but fortunately, I have another upgrade available in May. So, I will ride the Nexus, at least until May, and I'll take a look at what we have then.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

zombiebot said:


> What a roller coaster eh guys? At first I was pumped after the reveal ... then I got pissed with the delay ... then I accepted the delay ... then I remembered that it STILL wasn't out and I'm frustrated again.
> 
> Either Verizon is dragging their feet, or Google was about a month premature in the reveal.


No, Google and Samsung revealed it when they were ready. It's out in other parts of the world (Europe at least).


----------



## cubsfan187

^^ This. IT's VZW that is taking forever to release this phone. I don't blame anyone else for it.


----------



## Kayone

Verizon's handling of any non-Motorola phone is hilariously bad. They are consistently late to the party. They constantly sit on phones until they lose their relevance in the market. I expect it taking the next big phone announcement for them to finally get the Galaxy Nexus out the door.
I remember going through this same song and dance when the Xperia Play was unveiled.
Unless your name is Motorola, Verizon treats you like a redheaded stepchild. If your name IS Motorola, however, holy hell roll out the red carpet and sound the fanfare. You'll be on a billboard in every city.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Kayone said:


> Verizon's handling of any non-Motorola phone is hilariously bad. They are consistently late to the party. They constantly sit on phones until they lose their relevance in the market. I expect it taking the next big phone announcement for them to finally get the Galaxy Nexus out the door.
> I remember going through this same song and dance when the Xperia Play was unveiled.
> Unless your name is Motorola, Verizon treats you like a redheaded stepchild. If your name IS Motorola, however, holy hell roll out the red carpet and sound the fanfare. You'll be on a billboard in every city.


Quick, someone tell Verizon it's the Motorola Galaxy Nexus!


----------



## Mustang302LX

Kayone said:


> Verizon's handling of any non-Motorola phone is hilariously bad. They are consistently late to the party. They constantly sit on phones until they lose their relevance in the market. I expect it taking the next big phone announcement for them to finally get the Galaxy Nexus out the door.
> I remember going through this same song and dance when the Xperia Play was unveiled.
> Unless your name is Motorola, Verizon treats you like a redheaded stepchild. If your name IS Motorola, however, holy hell roll out the red carpet and sound the fanfare. You'll be on a billboard in every city.


That seems to be spot on. How many damn Motorola devices have been released in the last few months on their network? The X2 (older phone now), D3, Bionic, Razr and I bet the D4 sooner rather than later.

Look at their last major non Motorola release, I believe it was the TBolt if my memory serves me, it was a disaster!!! Hell the phone has been a disaster thanks to them in part and just got better not long ago.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

I can't believe VZW latest tweet isn't on here. I'm on my phone so I'm not even going to bother trying to link it but tomorrow (today actually, the 30th) 07:00CST. Something. And the way they're being all sneaky about it, it better be the nexus. They know we don't give a damn about any other announcements.


----------



## ma_usmc

I read that to, but not reading into it too much - they start [email protected] 0700cst.

However, why can't Wednesday be special?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Dem389

ERIFNOMI said:


> I can't believe VZW latest tweet isn't on here. I'm on my phone so I'm not even going to bother trying to link it but tomorrow (today actually, the 30th) 07:00CST. Something. And the way they're being all sneaky about it, it better be the nexus. They know we don't give a damn about any other announcements.


That's vzw support account tweeting . I'm not sure that's the account they would use if they were going to announce something big. They have a vzw news twitter account which I imagine they would use for the announcement.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## droidrage729

This is horse poop. I know there's a vz rep trolling these forums to see what the product image is. Pretty poopy right now big red pretty poopy


----------



## GatorsUF

ERIFNOMI said:


> I can't believe VZW latest tweet isn't on here. I'm on my phone so I'm not even going to bother trying to link it but tomorrow (today actually, the 30th) 07:00CST. Something. And the way they're being all sneaky about it, it better be the nexus. They know we don't give a damn about any other announcements.


This one:
"If you have faith in yourself, you will accept changes easily. You won't be afraid of who you might become. See you at 7am CST. Good Night!"

I don't see anything in that to indicate a potential release. He made a quote then said he would return @ 7CST


----------



## Mustang302LX

GatorsUF said:


> This one:
> "If you have faith in yourself, you will accept changes easily. You won't be afraid of who you might become. See you at 7am CST. Good Night!"
> 
> I don't see anything in that to indicate a potential release. He made a quote then said he would return @ 7CST


Yeah nothing in that says be ready for crazy exciting news in the a.m. to me, although I wish it did!


----------



## ERIFNOMI

ma_usmc said:


> I read that to, but not reading into it too much - they start [email protected] 0700cst.
> 
> However, why can't Wednesday be special?
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


You should probably ignore my posts when they come at 4am. I make no sense that late/early.


----------



## zombiebot

ERIFNOMI said:


> Quick, someone tell Verizon it's the Motorola Galaxy Nexus!


That may very well work.


----------



## Mustang302LX

zombiebot said:


> That may very well work.


It's sad but I'm sure if this were a Motorola device we would have it in our hands by now.


----------



## idkwhothatis123

Mustang302LX said:


> It's sad but I'm sure if this were a Motorola device we would have it in our hands by now.


Like the bionic?


----------



## evolution

gnex is going to be the bionic boner #2

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## evolution




----------



## GatorsUF

In fairness Verizon this isn't quite the Bionic fiasco. This phone was introduced by Google and Samsung. At that announcement they mentioned carriers such as VZW and other would have it. VZW has said nothing other than it would be available later this year.

The Bionic was shown at the event as the next big "Droid" product and was given a time when it would be released Q2 of 2011 or something. VZW has never given us any indication it would be released in Oct/Nov and merely is held to the fact they said it would be available before 2012.

We keep finding these little hints that say maybe they are going to release it now maybe not, but to hold VZW accountable for info we were never supposed to have is not fair.


----------



## Mustang302LX

GatorsUF said:


> In fairness Verizon this isn't quite the Bionic fiasco. This phone was introduced by Google and Samsung. At that announcement they mentioned carriers such as VZW and other would have it. VZW has said nothing other than it would be available later this year.
> 
> The Bionic was shown at the event as the next big "Droid" product and was given a time when it would be released Q2 of 2011 or something. VZW has never given us any indication it would be released in Oct/Nov and merely is held to the fact they said it would be available before 2012.
> 
> We keep finding these little hints that say maybe they are going to release it now maybe not, but to hold VZW accountable for info we were never supposed to have is not fair.


Yeah this is definitely not nearly as bad as the Bionic. However that is kind of Motorolas fault too for changing stuff. We will get it soon hopefully. AC has a post up of press shots someone found on VzWs site somewhere hidden. So this could mean something good hopefully.


----------



## Soapinmouth

don't press shots usually leak right before announcements, I think this is good news!


----------



## Xerrus

Soapinmouth said:


> don't press shots usually leak right before announcements, I think this is good news!


Ehhh, some fella dug them out of the xml file of VZW's site. They've probably been there for a while, just no one else bothered to dig into it. I wouldn't let the leaked press shots bolster your hope too much :-(

Let's all just wait till Thursday or next week and see what December 8th brings...


----------



## zombiebot

What a goat rodeo. 
YEEEEEEEHAWW


----------



## Soapinmouth

Xerrus said:


> Ehhh, some fella dug them out of the xml file of VZW's site. They've probably been there for a while, just no one else bothered to dig into it. I wouldn't let the leaked press shots bolster your hope too much :-(
> 
> Let's all just wait till Thursday or next week and see what December 8th brings...


actually android central said they're new and weren't there recently !


----------



## Mustang302LX

Xerrus said:


> Ehhh, some fella dug them out of the xml file of VZW's site. They've probably been there for a while, just no one else bothered to dig into it. I wouldn't let the leaked press shots bolster your hope too much :-(
> 
> Let's all just wait till Thursday or next week and see what December 8th brings...


Only the front shot has been there. They added a shot of the back of the phone as well.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## GatorsUF

Seems as though P3Droid is onto something....

"Are you ready for it... 1323302401 that is all you need to know !!!" - P3Droid
"Just got what we at TBH consider confirmation..so I'm happy for you all." - P3Droid
"Having said that, we all know nothing is set in stone." - P3Droid

Can anyone crack the big number? (Its not seconds from release, atleast I hope not)
Also what is tbh? I have come to figure its some sort of group he is a part of...that costs money according to his haters.


----------



## Spotmark

TBH= Team Black Hat, a developer group.


----------



## Xerrus

GatorsUF said:


> Seems as though P3Droid is onto something....
> 
> "Are you ready for it... 1323302401 that is all you need to know !!!" - P3Droid
> "Just got what we at TBH consider confirmation..so I'm happy for you all." - P3Droid
> "Having said that, we all know nothing is set in stone." - P3Droid
> 
> Can anyone crack the big number? (Its not seconds from release, atleast I hope not)
> Also what is tbh? I have come to figure its some sort of group he is a part of...that costs money according to his haters.


But he followed up those tweets with with more talking of a mysterious new LTE device with a 1.5ghz dual core processor and a screen supposedly more beautiful than the gnex. He also tweeted this morning that he got new toys in a package this morning, I think that's what these tweets are referring to.


----------



## Spotmark

1323302401, is a Unix time stamp that converts to Dec 8, 2011.


----------



## GatorsUF

I like that answer.

Could it be that the update he received was a kernel update to run at stock speed 1.5ghz?


----------



## Mustang302LX

Spotmark said:


> 1323302401, is a Unix time stamp that converts to Dec 8, 2011.


If that's right you are smart lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Brian

Mustang302LX said:


> If that's right you are smart lol.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


He is right...it's also referred to as epoch time. Translates out to December 8th. Love him or hate him p3 has been calling it shot for shot so I am actually starting to get excited again


----------



## madzozs

Xerrus said:


> But he followed up those tweets with with more talking of a mysterious new LTE device with a 1.5ghz dual core processor and a screen supposedly more beautiful than the gnex. He also tweeted this morning that he got new toys in a package this morning, I think that's what these tweets are referring to.


I'm assuming the new device is a tablet. He mentioned after that, that his xoom was replaced.


----------



## idkwhothatis123

Spotmark said:


> 1323302401, is a Unix time stamp that converts to Dec 8, 2011.


I gotta do it...


----------



## GatorsUF

If its 4g lte tablet, that rules out the Tprime


----------



## idkwhothatis123

madzozs said:


> I'm assuming the new device is a tablet. He mentioned after that, that his xoom was replaced.


Probably the rumored nexus tablet.


----------



## davidnc

Kayone said:


> Verizon's handling of any non-Motorola phone is hilariously bad. They are consistently late to the party. They constantly sit on phones until they lose their relevance in the market. I expect it taking the next big phone announcement for them to finally get the Galaxy Nexus out the door.
> I remember going through this same song and dance when the Xperia Play was unveiled.
> Unless your name is Motorola, Verizon treats you like a redheaded stepchild. If your name IS Motorola, however, holy hell roll out the red carpet and sound the fanfare. You'll be on a billboard in every city.


lol so true


----------



## Xerrus

madzozs said:


> I'm assuming the new device is a tablet. He mentioned after that, that his xoom was replaced.


I wouldn't be so sure about it being a tablet... He said it "fits snugly in my pocket." I don't know many tablets besides the Dell Streak that would fit in a pocket...

I was thinking it's a Galaxy Note equivalent for Verizon. The Note runs at 1.5ghz so it would line up and it is a 5.65 inch(I think around that?) device so that would fit snugly...


----------



## Xerrus

GatorsUF said:


> I like that answer.
> 
> Could it be that the update he received was a kernel update to run at stock speed 1.5ghz?


I wouldn't get your hopes up on that one, lol


----------



## idkwhothatis123

Xerrus said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about it being a tablet... He said it "fits snugly in my pocket." I don't know many tablets besides the Dell Streak that would fit in a pocket...
> 
> I was thinking it's a Galaxy Note equivalent for Verizon. The Note runs at 1.5ghz so it would line up and it is a 5.65 inch(I think around that?) device so that would fit snugly...


already stated not a gnote. i was hoping the same though lol

http://androidforums.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus/401681-official-galaxy-nexus-pre-release-thread-1106.html

good thread to follow right now


----------



## Spotmark

idkwhothatis123 said:


> I gotta do it...
> 
> [URL="http://angrywhitedude.com/wp-content/uploads2/2010/05/are-you-wizard.jpg"]http://angrywhitedud...-you-wizard.jpg[/URL] [\img]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Lol, nope. Just a member of many forums.


----------



## idkwhothatis123

Sooooo coming soon site for the nexus is pulled?

Edit: nm. Found it. Phone wasn't pulling it up but got it on pc.


----------



## Mexiken

Haze said:


> ^This man/woman's logic is sound.


No, it's not. If it was, you'd know that most carriers look at apps as icing on cake, not their main revenue stream.

Also, if anyone bothered to you know, actually stop being ignorant and check, you can uninstall preinstalled apps like let's golf and madden and VZ Navigator on phones like the Charge, Bionic, RAZR, etc etc. But no, no one wants to you know, have any facts anymore....


----------



## Mexiken

Kayone said:


> Verizon's handling of any non-Motorola phone is hilariously bad. They are consistently late to the party. They constantly sit on phones until they lose their relevance in the market. I expect it taking the next big phone announcement for them to finally get the Galaxy Nexus out the door.
> I remember going through this same song and dance when the Xperia Play was unveiled.
> Unless your name is Motorola, Verizon treats you like a redheaded stepchild. If your name IS Motorola, however, holy hell roll out the red carpet and sound the fanfare. You'll be on a billboard in every city.


How exactly is this phone losing it's relevancy in the market????


----------



## GatorsUF

So it seems Nov. 8th - 12th are possibilities. Should hear something soon. VZW is prepping their marketing tools online and everything should become clear soon. I think...


----------



## Mustang302LX

GatorsUF said:


> So it seems Nov. 8th - 12th are possibilities. Should hear something soon. VZW is prepping their marketing tools online and everything should become clear soon. I think...


That's a LONG time away!!! ;-) lol I know you meant December.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Mexiken said:


> No, it's not. If it was, you'd know that most carriers look at apps as icing on cake, not their main revenue stream.
> 
> Also, if anyone bothered to you know, actually stop being ignorant and check, you can uninstall preinstalled apps like let's golf and madden and VZ Navigator on phones like the Charge, Bionic, RAZR, etc etc. But no, no one wants to you know, have any facts anymore....


You can't uninstall those apps on my thunderbolt. I can assure you this.


----------



## Mustang302LX

ERIFNOMI said:


> You can't uninstall those apps on my thunderbolt. I can assure you this.


Yeah unless you root apps are stuck on the device. I think the EVO 3D was/is able to hide pre-installed bloat without root though if I remember correct but I've not heard of that on other stock devices.


----------



## GatorsUF

Crap!

Good eye, yes I meant December. Sry


----------



## Xerrus

Mexiken said:


> Also, if anyone bothered to you know, actually stop being ignorant and check, you can uninstall preinstalled apps like let's golf and madden and VZ Navigator on phones like the Charge, Bionic, RAZR, etc etc. But no, no one wants to you know, have any facts anymore....


Definitely couldn't uninstall that bloat on my Charge when it was stock, only after it was rooted...


----------



## DrewM25

6 days!


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

DrewM25 said:


> 6 days!


Meh.... Until Verizon says it... well you know...-___-

Why So Serious?!?!


----------



## DrewM25

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Meh.... Until Verizon says it... well you know...-___-
> 
> Why So Serious?!?!


Its the 8th, have faith my friend


----------



## Spotmark

It's in the Cellebrite system, now. We're getting very close.

http://phandroid.com/2011/12/02/verizon-indirect-retailers-finally-receive-the-galaxy-nexus-in-cellebrite-system-device-launch-soon-to-follow/


----------



## DrewM25

Spotmark said:


> It's in the Cellebrite system, now. We're getting very close.
> 
> http://phandroid.com/2011/12/02/verizon-indirect-retailers-finally-receive-the-galaxy-nexus-in-cellebrite-system-device-launch-soon-to-follow/


Close as in like 6 days! Haha


----------



## Doodoostains

DrewM25 said:


> Close as in like 6 days! Haha


I wish!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

I think now it sounds like its going to be Dec 8th now too.I hope pre orders happen on Dec.5th too


----------



## DrewM25

davidnc said:


> I think now it sounds like its going to be Dec 8th now too.I hope pre orders happen on Dec.5th too


Doubt we see a pre order, going to be like the rezound launch..


----------



## smalltownbird

I just Google's cellebrite (I didn't know what it is). A bunch of results came up regarding phones appearing in it and their launches. I'm waiting for the nexus just as much as everyone else, but the gn being in cellebrite now doesn't look good for 12/8. The bionic showed up in July and the rezound was in the system 10/16. Both of those phones came out a month at least after appearing in the system. I hope I'm wrong, and my hopes are still up. I just wanted to put that perspective out there...


----------



## StealthVoodoo

I'm extremely confident in Dec 8 as the release date. Why, you ask?

I work as a buyer for a VZW Premium Agent and we just got our first emails from major resellers telling us that the phone would be shipped the 6th for a Dec 8th Launch. Which means Verizon is telling them that they will have their stock by then.


----------



## Doodoostains

StealthVoodoo said:


> I'm extremely confident in Dec 8 as the release date. Why, you ask?
> 
> I work as a buyer for a VZW Premium Agent and we just got our first emails from major resellers telling us that the phone would be shipped the 6th for a Dec 8th Launch. Which means Verizon is telling them that they will have their stock by then.


I'll believe it when I see it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123

smalltownbird said:


> I just Google's cellebrite (I didn't know what it is). A bunch of results came up regarding phones appearing in it and their launches. I'm waiting for the nexus just as much as everyone else, but the gn being in cellebrite now doesn't look good for 12/8. The bionic showed up in July and the rezound was in the system 10/16. Both of those phones came out a month at least after appearing in the system. I hope I'm wrong, and my hopes are still up. I just wanted to put that perspective out there...


Nexus prime has been in it since oct.


----------



## Xerrus

smalltownbird said:


> I just Google's cellebrite (I didn't know what it is). A bunch of results came up regarding phones appearing in it and their launches. I'm waiting for the nexus just as much as everyone else, but the gn being in cellebrite now doesn't look good for 12/8. The bionic showed up in July and the rezound was in the system 10/16. Both of those phones came out a month at least after appearing in the system. I hope I'm wrong, and my hopes are still up. I just wanted to put that perspective out there...


Correct, they show up in the corporate stores' cellebrite systems quite early on. However this showed up in a 3rd party distributor's cellebrite system, which doesn't happen unless a launch is very soon to follow. So yes, THIS cellebrite news is definitely a good indicator of a launch in a week or so!


----------



## Mustang302LX

StealthVoodoo said:


> I'm extremely confident in Dec 8 as the release date. Why, you ask?
> 
> I work as a buyer for a VZW Premium Agent and we just got our first emails from major resellers telling us that the phone would be shipped the 6th for a Dec 8th Launch. Which means Verizon is telling them that they will have their stock by then.


I hope you're right.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## StealthVoodoo

Well, it's obviously VZW's to change in the end. But I've only seen emails like this a couple of times, and it's usually with big buzz devices. So these resellers obviously feel that this device is going to be popular enough to threaten supply issues. And the dates have always been accurate when they do send the emails.


----------



## Mustang302LX

StealthVoodoo said:


> Well, it's obviously VZW's to change in the end. But I've only seen emails like this a couple of times, and it's usually with big buzz devices. So these resellers obviously feel that this device is going to be popular enough to threaten supply issues. And the dates have always been accurate when they do send the emails.


Like I said I hope its right I'm sick of waiting!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Mexiken

ERIFNOMI said:


> You can't uninstall those apps on my thunderbolt. I can assure you this.


Notice I didn't say TBolt????


----------



## Mexiken

Xerrus said:


> Definitely couldn't uninstall that bloat on my Charge when it was stock, only after it was rooted...


I did it on a stock Charge right before I posted....

Uninstalled VZ Nav and Let's Golf


----------



## Mexiken

Release is 12.8. Confirmed with my sources at Verizon. They're expecting the phone on Thursday, so they've gotta get the reps and store ready for that day. And there's apparently 2 new tablets too.

No price or GB size mentioned, sorry.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Mexiken said:


> Notice I didn't say TBolt????


Ever heard of a counter-example? You said everyone was making a big deal out of having apps you can't remove when in fact you can. I was giving an example of a phone that came out at the same time as those you mentioned where that is just not true.


----------



## Xerrus

Mexiken said:


> I did it on a stock Charge right before I posted....
> 
> Uninstalled VZ Nav and Let's Golf


Well sir, your Charge is magical then, because Let's Golf was the scourge of my un-rooted life. That app would not uninstall and it ran in the background non freaking stop.

To be fair I never actually attempted to remove VZ Navigator, just assumed it was locked, so you're most likely spot-on with that one.


----------



## DirgeExtinction

Mexiken said:


> Release is 12.8. Confirmed with my sources at Verizon. They're expecting the phone on Thursday, so they've gotta get the reps and store ready for that day. And there's apparently 2 new tablets too.
> 
> No price or GB size mentioned, sorry.


The two new Motorola XYboard tablets, I presume.


----------



## adamd1169

Mexiken said:


> Notice I didn't say TBolt????


Obviously T-bolt wasn't included in the "etc etc." Your post sure seemed to be making a much more broad statement about bloat removal. Surely you can see where the confusion came in.


----------



## dbisgod

So I'm pretty sure if the 8th or 9th is the date they will need to start pre-orders on sunday or monday in order to ship it so it gets to people on the release date. Heres hoping this is true, I'm tired of waiting. Just FYI verizon has 2 day shipping for under 20 dollars, and then a free option too, heres hoping that they ship it so it gets to everyone on the release date and not the week after.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

StealthVoodoo said:


> I'm extremely confident in Dec 8 as the release date. Why, you ask?
> 
> I work as a buyer for a VZW Premium Agent and we just got our first emails from major resellers telling us that the phone would be shipped the 6th for a Dec 8th Launch. Which means Verizon is telling them that they will have their stock by then.


-___- .... meh....

Why So Serious?!?!


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Mexiken said:


> Release is 12.8. Confirmed with my sources at Verizon. They're expecting the phone on Thursday, so they've gotta get the reps and store ready for that day. And there's apparently 2 new tablets too.
> 
> No price or GB size mentioned, sorry.


-___-.....

Why So Serious?!?!


----------



## madzozs

dbisgod said:


> So I'm pretty sure if the 8th or 9th is the date they will need to start pre-orders on sunday or monday in order to ship it so it gets to people on the release date. Heres hoping this is true, I'm tired of waiting. Just FYI verizon has 2 day shipping for under 20 dollars, and then a free option too, heres hoping that they ship it so it gets to everyone on the release date and not the week after.


If they do a preorder. They may not.


----------



## bmt626

do they usually not offer pre orders ??? And just do straight release day only sales??

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixelated

Verizon does what Verizon wants, at our expense!

~Tapatalk~ Simplified Android


----------



## Spotmark

Oh, man. It's so close now, I can almost taste it.









http://popherald.com/galaxy-nexus-verizon-with-lte-press-shots-appear/news/2011/12/01


----------



## Mexiken

ERIFNOMI said:


> Ever heard of a counter-example? You said everyone was making a big deal out of having apps you can't remove when in fact you can. I was giving an example of a phone that came out at the same time as those you mentioned where that is just not true.


The TBolt launched Mid March, the next closest phone launched Early May, wouldn't exactly call that the same time....

And yes, the TBolt is an exception. At least, on Froyo. More on that below.


----------



## Mexiken

Xerrus said:


> Well sir, your Charge is magical then, because Let's Golf was the scourge of my un-rooted life. That app would not uninstall and it ran in the background non freaking stop.
> 
> To be fair I never actually attempted to remove VZ Navigator, just assumed it was locked, so you're most likely spot-on with that one.


I think I figured out why: GB. I think you couldnt with a stock Froyo device, but you can with a stock Gingerbread device. At least, I think VZW asked for this to be uninstallable. I will check on Monday as I will have access to some stock devices.


----------



## Mexiken

dbisgod said:


> So I'm pretty sure if the 8th or 9th is the date they will need to start pre-orders on sunday or monday in order to ship it so it gets to people on the release date. Heres hoping this is true, I'm tired of waiting. Just FYI verizon has 2 day shipping for under 20 dollars, and then a free option too, heres hoping that they ship it so it gets to everyone on the release date and not the week after.


2 day shipping is free, overnight is 12 dollars


----------



## Mexiken

Spotmark said:


> Oh, man. It's so close now, I can almost taste it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://popherald.com/galaxy-nexus-verizon-with-lte-press-shots-appear/news/2011/12/01


Hm. Looks like they branded it with the Verizon logo after all. This wasn't on the prototype I played with


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Mexiken said:


> The TBolt launched Mid March, the next closest phone launched Early May, wouldn't exactly call that the same time....


No, they didn't come out on the same day but they were the same generation.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Mexiken said:


> Hm. Looks like they branded it with the Verizon logo after all. This wasn't on the prototype I played with


Figured they would. Hopefully the GSM back cover fits.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Spotmark

Here's some more Verizon Nexus goodness.









http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/3/2608598/galaxy-nexus-verizon-lte-hands-on


----------



## GatorsUF

Samsung opened a hands on for VZW Gnex in NYC. Looks like Dec 8th or 9th is the day.


----------



## scooby0u812

GatorsUF said:


> Samsung opened a hands on for VZW Gnex in NYC. Looks like Dec 8th or 9th is the day.


yeah. i just watched that too. did you hear him say "when it is released next week" or am i just goin nuts.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Mustang302LX said:


> Figured they would. Hopefully the GSM back cover fits.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


Are the antenna in the battery cover like the thunderbolt? I hope not. I'm not a fan of that


----------



## Rythmyc

No, they are in the phone


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Rythmyc said:


> No, they are in the phone


Goooooood


----------



## Mustang302LX

scoop0u812 said:


> yeah. i just watched that too. did you hear him say "when it is released next week" or am i just goin nuts.


He did say that but remember it's just a guy who works for Engadget. No date or price has been given as far as I've read so he was probably assuming December 8 is the day. Hopefully he was right though lol.


----------



## GatorsUF

OP updated

The Gnex is stateside fellas


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

GatorsUF said:


> OP updated
> 
> The Gnex is stateside fellas


WOOOOT!!!!

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## idkwhothatis123

YES!!!!!!!


----------



## DirgeExtinction

I've called two Verizon stores(one corporate and one third party) and neither know of a release date for the GNex.


----------



## madzozs

DirgeExtinction said:


> I've called two Verizon stores(one corporate and one third party) and neither know of a release date for the GNex.


Same here. Tried 2 of the larger stores in the Albany, NY area.


----------



## DrewM25

All the stores in my area have stock and say the 8th. I am hearing of a possible shortage thus the reason some stores don't have them or know about the date.. weird for sure .


----------



## Caarring

2 of 5 stores that I called in the Dallas area say the ninth.


----------



## ecsnead69

Is the battery going to be removable? I have heard that it isn,t..... if its not, how are you supposed to recover from a bootloop?


----------



## ERIFNOMI

ecsnead69 said:


> Is the battery going to be removable? I have heard that it isn,t..... if its not, how are you supposed to recover from a bootloop?


It is. Where have you been? The phone has been out in Europe for some time


----------



## adamd1169

ERIFNOMI said:


> It is. Where have you been? The phone has been out in Europe for some time


He has not been lurking on here. Poor guy.


----------



## Damented

lol.. I just called 7 stores here and none could give me a date. a couple said it should be out by the end of the month..


----------



## Spotmark

It better [email protected]#$%& get here this week. I'm getting tired of this [email protected]#.


----------



## Damented

one more.. called one more and he said it was due to be released the 8th but it was pushed back and without a new release date. So I'm done calling... on another note....
I do have a tier 2 tech calling me tomorrow sometime after 2pm est time with some info on the nexus.. I went through 3 droid rarz with in 2 weeks and a rezound.. I was very unhappy so i am getting a follow up call tomorrow sometime after 2 .


----------



## ecsnead69

Lol, yeah, I haven't been following this too close cause when they first started talking about it my upgrade was a ways off. Well, my upgrade is available on the 9th so I have started looking in on this... Thanks for the reply....


----------



## scooby0u812

Caarring said:


> 2 of 5 stores that I called in the Dallas area say the ninth.


1 from kilgore called me. i still cant get up off the floor


----------



## ecsnead69

Just one more silly question.... Am I reading this right, It has no SD card slot????


----------



## scooby0u812

adamd1169 said:


> He has not been lurking on here. Poor guy.


yeah poor guy. give him time. he will learn............that we are all completly nut and shuffled around the halls by fellas in white suits.


----------



## scooby0u812

thats right. no sd card. sorry.


----------



## adamd1169

You'll just have to stream music and movies at 4g speeds from Google. Seems like a good enough alternative.


----------



## nitram

Visited my local premium retailer verizon store yesterday. When I asked bout the nexus... she said ooh probably not till after 1st of the year, we have other great phones... I stopped her and said mam, it is set to be released the 8th or 9th... she got all sheepish.. well let me check my computer... she did, wow this must have just showed up, I show 3 galaxy nexus coming late this week... Saturday we should have them, I pushed again, then said yea end of week. She took my name n number to call when in... figured I'd share my Tuesday experience! ! Only 3 enroute? Oh well.


----------



## DrewM25

3 seems a little short, my store got 20..


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

I guess it depends where u live.

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Mellen_hed

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I guess it depends where u live.
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


Hope that's not the case, as i don't see South Dakota too high on the market share list... However this is the only place in the state with 4g


----------



## DrewM25

I'm sure South Alabama isn't high on the market share list either, even though we got 4g pretty early...


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

DrewM25 said:


> I'm sure South Alabama isn't high on the market share list either, even though we got 4g pretty early...


Hey!!! I'm headed to Mobile now!!!! Quick stop at Empire Truck. Then back to Mississippi, then Louisiana!!

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Ike

nitram said:


> Visited my local premium retailer verizon store yesterday. When I asked bout the nexus... she said ooh probably not till after 1st of the year, we have other great phones... I stopped her and said mam, it is set to be released the 8th or 9th... she got all sheepish.. well let me check my computer... she did, wow this must have just showed up, I show 3 galaxy nexus coming late this week... Saturday we should have them, I pushed again, then said yea end of week. She took my name n number to call when in... figured I'd share my Tuesday experience! ! Only 3 enroute? Oh well.


Key word is Premium retailer, not official Verizon store. Premium retailers get very low stock in and often none at all on launch days when the full Verizon stores may get 20-50 or more.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

"@droid_life: Soooo...two emails received both saying 12/9 is not happening. #staytuned"

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Snow02

My local store just told me to come pick mine up Friday morning when they open.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

"@droid_life: Galaxy Nexus No Longer Launching on December 9? - http://t.co/dumon3H7 #android"

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## DrewM25

Well Verizon hasnt informed any of the stores around here of that...


----------



## lu270bro

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Hey!!! I'm headed to Mobile now!!!! Quick stop at Empire Truck. Then back to Mississippi, then Louisiana!!
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


I lived down near gulfport for 20 years....sounds like you are very near there. All my family is still there but I'm up in Knoxville TN now.

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## cubsfan187

What I don't get is that VZW "seems" to be trying to help people get this phone by changing the return policy and the early upgrades and all that, but won't release it to us. It just doesn't make sense at all. You would think they would want the money they are going to get from the phone (no matter how little that may be) and then from the contract extensions they are going to get. But apparently they just want to keep screwing it up til no one cares anymore and either leave VZW for their stupidity or buy something else.


----------



## Snow02

cubsfan187 said:


> What I don't get is that VZW "seems" to be trying to help people get this phone by changing the return policy and the early upgrades and all that, but won't release it to us. It just doesn't make sense at all. You would think they would want the money they are going to get from the phone (no matter how little that may be) and then from the contract extensions they are going to get. But apparently they just want to keep screwing it up til no one cares anymore and either leave VZW for their stupidity or buy something else.


Basically, yeah. That's the impression they're giving.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

lu270bro said:


> I lived down near gulfport for 20 years....sounds like you are very near there. All my family is still there but I'm up in Knoxville TN now.
> 
> Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


Actually headed to Gulf port now. I'll honk the big horn for ya!!

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Mustang302LX

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> "@droid_life: Galaxy Nexus No Longer Launching on December 9? - http://t.co/dumon3H7 #android"
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


I'm starting to really hate VzW!! I wonder if they are aware they are making a lot of people mad which in turn tarnishes their name as well as The Nexus name.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm starting to really hate VzW!! I wonder if they are aware they are making a lot of people mad which in turn tarnishes their name as well as The Nexus name.


Sad part, they don't care...

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## cubsfan187

That is the sad truth right there!! They could care less about their paying customers.


----------



## Mustang302LX

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Sad part, they don't care...
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


Nope they don't care at all. Oh well and the game continues apparently.


----------



## Ike

It all comes down to marketing. The sad truth is, most of what they do is to attract uninformed customers who don't know that new phones are coming out and are gullible.

The very fact that you are reading or posting to a forum means you are not in the group they are targeting with these marketing games and launch delays.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

I'm starting to lose interest...maybe I'll just wait for a phone next year with 2nd Gen LTE radios.


----------



## Mellen_hed

Droid life is reporting that the g-nex will be on sale Friday, after all


----------



## Brian

Mellen_hed said:


> Droid life is reporting that the g-nex will be on sale Friday, after all


Where are you seeing that? There website doesn't show any additional updates (http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/07/galaxy-nexus-no-longer-launching-on-december-9/) and I didn't see anything on their twitter either. Maybe missing something?

FWIW, I called three local corporate stores in Western MA and all three are saying that it has been pushed back. Two of the stores confirmed that they had them on hand and only one said that they have a letter forwarded down from corporate to halt any Friday sales. Ugh. Take it with a grain of salt though as VZW CSRs are sometimes less informed than even we are


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Brian said:


> Where are you seeing that? There website doesn't show any additional updates (http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/07/galaxy-nexus-no-longer-launching-on-december-9/) and I didn't see anything on their twitter either. Maybe missing something?
> 
> FWIW, I called three local corporate stores in Western MA and all three are saying that it has been pushed back. Two of the stores confirmed that they had them on hand and only one said that they have a letter forwarded down from corporate to halt any Friday sales. Ugh. Take it with a grain of salt though as VZW CSRs are sometimes less informed than even we are


Twitter has been on fire about this. Where have you been?


----------



## Brian

ERIFNOMI said:


> Twitter has been on fire about this. Where have you been?


All I am seeing (without digging too far into it) is that it is NOT being released on Friday now. Who are you guys following that is saying otherwise?


----------



## Rythmyc

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm starting to really hate VzW!! I wonder if they are aware they are making a lot of people mad which in turn tarnishes their name as well as The Nexus name.


You act like Verizon has been announcing date after date and pushing it back. Verizon has done nothing wrong. Blame yourself for reading leaked information. People who don't read the junk you do have nothing to go on but "by the end of the year". If they delay past that point, is when you should START getting upset. The only one to blame your anger and anxiety on is yourself. This post is directed at anyone getting upset about this phone.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Brian said:


> All I am seeing (without digging too far into it) is that it is NOT being released on Friday now. Who are you guys following that is saying otherwise?


I misread what you quoted. I see the same thing as you.


----------



## adamd1169

Rythmyc said:


> You act like Verizon has been announcing date after date and pushing it back. Verizon has done nothing wrong. Blame yourself for reading leaked information. People who don't read the junk you do have nothing to go on but "by the end of the year". If they delay past that point, is when you should START getting upset. The only one to blame your anger and anxiety on is yourself. This post is directed at anyone getting upset about this phone.


Word...


----------



## Redflea

Updates on Droid Life, appended to the original delay post...if it is LTE issues causing the delays, that must just be killing their Marketing dept., which will be banging on the door of the IT/Network dept., telling them to fix the #[email protected]%%[email protected]# network!!









*Update 2*: A couple of folks have suggested that this move could have to do with the 4G LTE issues that started popping up on phones yesterday afternoon. If that is the case, you can't fault Verizon for waiting another couple of days to make sure their network is stable enough for this phone.

*Update 3*: Hate to keep at this, but the reports of the delay are hitting our inbox from across the country. No reasons given, but again, this could easily be because of the LTE issues that are still ongoing.


----------



## Spotmark

I just got off the phone with the Verizon store, in the Chicopee, MA BJ's, and the rep said "January 12th, is what we're being told." Remember, grain of salt.


----------



## Redflea

Could make sense if they think they need through the weekend to stabilize the network...and want to launch early in the week when network loads may be lower than weekends.


----------



## Brian

Spotmark said:


> I just got off the phone with the Verizon store, in the Chicopee, MA BJ's, and the rep said "January 12th, is what we're being told." Remember, grain of salt.


Another Masshole! Western Masshole at that too...

Hopefully the 12th is right. My manager is starting to ask questions why my day off keeps switching haha


----------



## Spotmark

Brian said:


> Another Masshole! Western Masshole at that too...
> 
> Hopefully the 12th is right. My manager is starting to ask questions why my day off keeps switching haha


Yep, I'm in Hamp.


----------



## Droidx316

I was told an announcement would be made at the end of the year concerning a release date for the nexus.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

If it doesn't come out this year, I'm not getting it. Simple as that.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

ERIFNOMI said:


> If it doesn't come out this year, I'm not getting it. Simple as that.


Thats what VZW wants. It'll be mine. Purest form of Google from VZW. Oh and uhhh, since you're not gettin it, can I have that unused money to purchase errrr, a new hip?!?!? It'll cost 299.00 plus tax. And I'm gonna need some screen protectors, a sweet new case.... I mean a cane to help me walk easier... :-D

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Brian

I will definitely be here by the end of the year. Looks like the new date popping up is the 12th, so fingers crossed. It just sucks because a 1 week delay is equal to a 6 month delay in the technology world. Everything moves so fast this thing is going to be out dated by the time Verizon finally gets their act together and releases.

Of course I am just playing devil's advocate for the most part... I know that this phone is going to be more up to date than any other phone coming out because this one is "pure", but I just hate that for every day they delay, it's another day I am going to be locked into another 2 year contract and can't upgrade to the Samsung Galaxy SIV by then


----------



## Spotmark

Brian said:


> I will definitely be here by the end of the year. Looks like the new date popping up is the 12th,


You didn't read my post properly. The rep I spoke with said JANUARY 12th.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Thats what VZW wants. It'll be mine. Purest form of Google from VZW. Oh and uhhh, since you're not gettin it, can I have that unused money to purchase errrr, a new hip?!?!? It'll cost 299.00 plus tax. And I'm gonna need some screen protectors, a sweet new case.... I mean a cane to help me walk easier... :-D
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


I'd love to have this money you speak of....


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

ERIFNOMI said:


> I'd love to have this money you speak of....




Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Mellen_hed

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/06/breaking-verizons-equipment-guide-updated-galaxy-nexus-release-date-of-december-9-is-official/#comment-380933973

Sorry, i don't get much of a chance to check the forums while at work. Here's where I'm seeing the 9th yet


----------



## Brian

Spotmark said:


> You didn't read my post properly. The rep I spoke with said JANUARY 12th.


No I read JANUARY, but I am not going to harp too much on that. I tend to thing it's the LTE issues that verizon is having and they are holding out until everything is stable. Dec 12th makes sense in that theory. I don't think they would hold onto the phones IN THE STORE for over a month. It's anybody's guess at this point though until Vzw says something official.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Mellen_hed said:


> http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/06/breaking-verizons-equipment-guide-updated-galaxy-nexus-release-date-of-december-9-is-official/#comment-380933973
> 
> Sorry, i don't get much of a chance to check the forums while at work. Here's where I'm seeing the 9th yet


That's old...

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Brian

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> That's old...
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


Yeah going to have to agree with the "troll". As of 14 hours ago it was "confirmed" everywhere that Friday was the release date. This is before the LTE issues (or whatever is causing the delay...) popped up. Thanks for coming back with the link regardless


----------



## Spotmark

Brian said:


> No I read JANUARY, but I am not going to harp too much on that. I tend to thing it's the LTE issues that verizon is having and they are holding out until everything is stable. Dec 12th makes sense in that theory. I don't think they would hold onto the phones IN THE STORE for over a month. It's anybody's guess at this point though until Vzw says something official.


Well, I hope you're right. I'm getting tired of this.


----------



## Mustang302LX

January 12th from a VzW rep is as reliable as asking a random person on the street IMO. It seems like the 12-13 of December is the "new" date. I'm over this though as I'm just going to wait till it is really available and stop reading rumored dates to disappoint myself.


----------



## Spotmark

Mustang302LX said:


> January 12th from a VzW rep is as reliable as asking a random person on the street IMO.


Oh, I know. That's why I ended it with grain of salt.


----------



## TeeX

wake me when it's here.


----------



## Trenton

Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of salt

Ive heard this term 3924857 times in the past few weeks....its getting older than the Nexus delays. Personally I take these rumors with a grain of stfu


----------



## Damented

Trenton said:


> Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of salt
> 
> Ive heard this term 3924857 times in the past few weeks....its getting older than the Nexus delays. Personally I take these rumors with a grain of stfu


 LOL


----------



## rester555

I'm with Breezer23 in thinking of waiting for quad core nexus phone with newer generation LTE chipset. Not liking what I am hearing about the GNex. And for the love of God, please make one version of the phone Global!!!


----------



## Spotmark

Trenton said:


> Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of salt
> 
> Ive heard this term 3924857 times in the past few weeks....its getting older than the Nexus delays. Personally I take these rumors with a grain of stfu


Lol, then you probably shouldn't be hanging out in a thread titled "Rumor Mill".


----------



## Fawkes

I've been following this thread since it started.. Along with the 13 million tech blogs out there, my Facebook wall is all tech blogs posting with the new news regarding the damn phone..

If Its not here in two weeks, I might Honestly consider going to buy a different phone, My DX has almost become un-usable.. It random re-boots, and freezes even after an SBF.. Idk Whats going on, I've only had it about 3 months.. I've got an upgrade from Vzw.. but still will have to pay the $300 dollar price tag.. I WANT THE NEXUS.. But I'm getting honestly annoyed to death with this botched B.S. And I know my gf is getting annoyed, as every other hour I'm either happy, or Sad based on the rumors that are hitting my screen as I go..

Sigh. What should I consider as a Viable alternate to the Nexus?


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Trenton said:


> Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of salt
> 
> Ive heard this term 3924857 times in the past few weeks....its getting older than the Nexus delays. Personally I take these rumors with a grain of "stfu"


I'm rubbin off on you good buddy!!! Now, is that a good thing or a bad thing???

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Fawkes said:


> I've been following this thread since it started.. Along with the 13 million tech blogs out there, my Facebook wall is all tech blogs posting with the new news regarding the damn phone..
> 
> If Its not here in two weeks, I might Honestly consider going to buy a different phone, My DX has almost become un-usable.. It random re-boots, and freezes even after an SBF.. Idk Whats going on, I've only had it about 3 months.. I've got an upgrade from Vzw.. but still will have to pay the 300 dollar price tag.. I WANT THE NEXUS.. But I'm getting honestly annoyed to death with this botched B.S. And I know my gf is getting annoyed, as every other hour I'm either happy, or Sad based on the rumors that are hitting my screen as I go..
> 
> Sigh. What should I consider as a Viable alternate to the Nexus?


Just get a Palm Treo 650. At least we know its available, I'll sell you a like old one for hmmmmm, 650. Deal??? Deal!!!

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Fawkes

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Just get a Palm Treo 650. At least we know its available, I'll sell you a like old one for hmmmmm, 650. Deal??? Deal!!!
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


Sold! I'll see your Palm Treo, and Raise you a Nokia 6310i, I got one sitting in the drawer at home..

Straight Up Trade? Deal.


----------



## msrfx

Fawkes said:


> I've been following this thread since it started.. Along with the 13 million tech blogs out there, my Facebook wall is all tech blogs posting with the new news regarding the damn phone..
> 
> If Its not here in two weeks, I might Honestly consider going to buy a different phone, My DX has almost become un-usable.. It random re-boots, and freezes even after an SBF.. Idk Whats going on, I've only had it about 3 months.. I've got an upgrade from Vzw.. but still will have to pay the 300 dollar price tag.. I WANT THE NEXUS.. But I'm getting honestly annoyed to death with this botched B.S. And I know my gf is getting annoyed, as every other hour I'm either happy, or Sad based on the rumors that are hitting my screen as I go..
> 
> Sigh. What should I consider as a Viable alternate to the Nexus?


I hear you. This has been one hell of a rollercoaster! Happy... Sad.. Happy... Sad. So on an interesting note, all morning I had good reliable 4G connection, now I will be damned if I can keep a 3G connection for more than 30 seconds it seems. Seems like data on Verizon just went AWOL. Maybe a country wide failure of the network is what's delaying the launch. I am in Sacramento and have generally seen reliable service both 4G and 3G. I haven't seen it go completely nuts like this.

Sent from my Bolt running CM7 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Spotmark

I can certainly sympathize with everyone, but all we can do at this point is wait. I've been sitting on my upgrade since June. First for the S2, but then when VZW passed on it and talk of the Nexus came out, for it. Knowing that Android 4.0 does away with buttons, keeps me from giving in and ordering the Rezound, and I wouldn't even consider the Razr. So, here we sit, sharing our frustrations. Cheers!


----------



## itsTreyG

Trenton said:


> Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of salt Ive heard this term 3924857 times in the past few weeks....its getting older than the Nexus delays. Personally I take these rumors with a grain of stfu


LMAO


----------



## scooby0u812

Rythmyc said:


> You act like Verizon has been announcing date after date and pushing it back. Verizon has done nothing wrong. Blame yourself for reading leaked information. People who don't read the junk you do have nothing to go on but "by the end of the year". If they delay past that point, is when you should START getting upset. The only one to blame your anger and anxiety on is yourself. This post is directed at anyone getting upset about this phone.


and you are completely right on that. but...... we have to complain about something lol.


----------



## scooby0u812

Brian said:


> Yeah going to have to agree with the "troll". As of 14 hours ago it was "confirmed" everywhere that Friday was the release date. This is before the LTE issues (or whatever is causing the delay...) popped up. Thanks for coming back with the link regardless


well not exactly confirmed "everywhere" , vzw never said it i dont think. not "officialy


----------



## scooby0u812

Fawkes said:


> I've been following this thread since it started.. Along with the 13 million tech blogs out there, my Facebook wall is all tech blogs posting with the new news regarding the damn phone..
> 
> If Its not here in two weeks, I might Honestly consider going to buy a different phone, My DX has almost become un-usable.. It random re-boots, and freezes even after an SBF.. Idk Whats going on, I've only had it about 3 months.. I've got an upgrade from Vzw.. but still will have to pay the $300 dollar price tag.. I WANT THE NEXUS.. But I'm getting honestly annoyed to death with this botched B.S. And I know my gf is getting annoyed, as every other hour I'm either happy, or Sad based on the rumors that are hitting my screen as I go..
> 
> Sigh. What should I consider as a Viable alternate to the Nexus?


motorola bag phone. the freaking rock. oh.. and a beeper.


----------



## scooby0u812

msrfx said:


> I hear you. This has been one hell of a rollercoaster! Happy... Sad.. Happy... Sad. So on an interesting note, all morning I had good reliable 4G connection, now I will be damned if I can keep a 3G connection for more than 30 seconds it seems. Seems like data on Verizon just went AWOL. Maybe a country wide failure of the network is what's delaying the launch. I am in Sacramento and have generally seen reliable service both 4G and 3G. I haven't seen it go completely nuts like this.
> 
> Sent from my Bolt running CM7 using RootzWiki Forums


is it just me or does this happen almost every time there is a new major lte launch?


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Here's an interesting read from Android Central. "@philnickinson: Another gem from @gbhil >>> Editorial: Is the Verizon Galaxy Nexus really a Nexus? You betcha http://t.co/Nv2LUT02"

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Damented

k just got back from A Verizon store here town.. If anyone remembers a few pages back I said I was getting a call from a tier 2 rep today due to my bad experience with 3 droid razrs. When they called me they informed me that they where going to call yesterday due to the great news but got busy when they checked today the nexus was pulled from being released , so it was going to be released on the 9th... old news I know. so I was told to go into a local store and add a line for the time being and they will contact me when its going to be released. So I did that and glad I did. I went in and added a rezound on a new line , when talking to the rep about everything he confirmed the nexus is in the back, and reason launched date was pulled is due to this wonderful outage,, it's so bad I and anone who is buying a 4g phone can't even activate it... so .. they didn't want to release a phone no one can use.. I myself had the pleasure of being able to see the phone in the box due to this wonderful sales man..
I just wanted to share this with you all .. on a side note ... he said he played with it some and the screen isn't all that great .... I'm going to goback to enjoying looking at my phone I can't activate...lol


----------



## Brian

scooby0u812 said:


> well not exactly confirmed "everywhere" , vzw never said it i dont think. not "officialy


That's why I put confirmed in " "


----------



## Fawkes

Damented said:


> k just got back from A Verizon store here town.. If anyone remembers a few pages back I said I was getting a call from a tier 2 rep today due to my bad experience with 3 droid razrs. When they called me they informed me that they where going to call yesterday due to the great news but got busy when they checked today the nexus was pulled from being released , so it was going to be released on the 9th... old news I know. so I was told to go into a local store and add a line for the time being and they will contact me when its going to be released. So I did that and glad I did. I went in and added a rezound on a new line , when talking to the rep about everything he confirmed the nexus is in the back, and reason launched date was pulled is due to this wonderful outage,, it's so bad I and anone who is buying a 4g phone can't even activate it... so .. they didn't want to release a phone no one can use.. I myself had the pleasure of being able to see the phone in the box due to this wonderful sales man..
> I just wanted to share this with you all .. on a side note ... he said he played with it some and the screen isn't all that great .... I'm going to goback to enjoying looking at my phone I can't activate...lol


You Should have taken Pictures or something of the box and phone. I'm Glad they're worried about the Network being down, but AT LEAST ADMIT THE PHONE IS COMING WHEN THE OUTAGE IS OVER. Jesus Vzw.


----------



## scooby0u812

has anyone noticed the time on the nexus at droid lifes new unboxing thread?


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

scooby0u812 said:


> has anyone noticed the time on the nexus at droid lifes new unboxing thread?


Yep... wiping my tears now...

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

I just wonder if LTE didn't go out would you guys be rubbin on your GNexes Friday???

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## rubinio

Just talked to the vzw store that I get all my phones from And they were ready for a 9th oubcj, and they have the phone in stock but can't sell it yet because vzw put a hold on it. This sucks And they haven't got an alternative release in yet!! Hopefully soon by like the 12th Cause I'm going frantic here.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

rubinio said:


> Just talked to the vzw store that I get all my phones from And they were ready for a 9th oubcj, and they have the phone in stock but can't sell it yet because vzw put a hold on it. This sucks And they haven't got an alternative release in yet!! Hopefully soon by like the 12th Cause I'm going frantic here.


What does "oubcj" mean??

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Trenton

Not yet.....not yet.........wait.............not yet.........wait.....okay you can sell it.


----------



## Mexiken

cubsfan187 said:


> That is the sad truth right there!! They could care less about their paying customers.


You couldn't be any more far from the truth....


----------



## Mexiken

Mustang302LX said:


> Nope they don't care at all. Oh well and the game continues apparently.


Where do you get that they DON'T care ???? Because they haven't given you a release date for a phone that for various reasons isn't ready to go ???? Yea, HOW DARE THEY not release a phone when their ENTIRE 4G LTE network is down, NATIONWIDE.

DAMN THEM, they OBVIOUSLY don't give 2 poops about their customers....


----------



## Mexiken

Ike said:


> It all comes down to marketing. The sad truth is, most of what they do is to attract uninformed customers who don't know that new phones are coming out and are gullible.
> 
> The very fact that you are reading or posting to a forum means you are not in the group they are targeting with these marketing games and launch delays.


Actually, that's quite wrong. The internal guides all point to this phone being targeted at adult males, who are "technologically experienced" They know EXACTLY who this phone is geared towards, you dont think they have 100 MILLION customers because they DON'T ???? Get a clue buddy.

The SMART thing to do, is to find ways to market it to people OTHER the target group.


----------



## Mexiken

Rythmyc said:


> You act like Verizon has been announcing date after date and pushing it back. Verizon has done nothing wrong. Blame yourself for reading leaked information. People who don't read the junk you do have nothing to go on but "by the end of the year". If they delay past that point, is when you should START getting upset. The only one to blame your anger and anxiety on is yourself. This post is directed at anyone getting upset about this phone.


FINALLY, some actual INTELLIGENT words, a far cry from the rubbish that is the majority of this thread.


----------



## Mexiken

Mustang302LX said:


> January 12th from a VzW rep is as reliable as asking a random person on the street IMO. It seems like the 12-13 of December is the "new" date. I'm over this though as I'm just going to wait till it is really available and stop reading rumored dates to disappoint myself.


How do you go from Jan 12th to Dec 12th ???? Over the fact that you misread months ???? Do you know how SILLY that sounds ????


----------



## Mexiken

TeeX said:


> wake me when it's here.


Ja ja, MY SENTIMENTS exactly.


----------



## Mexiken

Trenton said:


> Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of salt Grain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of saltGrain of salt
> 
> Ive heard this term 3924857 times in the past few weeks....its getting older than the Nexus delays. Personally I take these rumors with a grain of stfu


JA JA. Damn. I CAN'T STOP laughing at this. #epic!!!! Post of the year ????!!!!


----------



## Mexiken

msrfx said:


> I hear you. This has been one hell of a rollercoaster! Happy... Sad.. Happy... Sad. So on an interesting note, all morning I had good reliable 4G connection, now I will be damned if I can keep a 3G connection for more than 30 seconds it seems. Seems like data on Verizon just went AWOL. Maybe a country wide failure of the network is what's delaying the launch. I am in Sacramento and have generally seen reliable service both 4G and 3G. I haven't seen it go completely nuts like this.
> 
> Sent from my Bolt running CM7 using RootzWiki Forums


The 4G network went down, nationwide. No ETA on a fix yet (this was as of 3 hours ago)


----------



## Adelos

I think since the start of speculating possible release dates, at least a month's worth of days have been guessed and failed. Thanksgiving to the 13th. Geez...


----------



## msrfx

Mexiken said:


> The 4G network went down, nationwide. No ETA on a fix yet (this was as of 3 hours ago)


Well in my case, 3G is wacky too. I can only get data reliably right now if I am on WiFi. So dunno what's up with that.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Mexiken said:


> How do you go from Jan 12th to Dec 12th ???? Over the fact that you misread months ???? Do you know how SILLY that sounds ????


Why don't you reread my post before flipping out. I was commenting on how Jan 12 won't be the date and that December 12-13 should be possible.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Mexiken

Mustang302LX said:


> Why don't you reread my post before flipping out. I was commenting on how Jan 12 won't be the date and that December 12-13 should be possible.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


I did. But where did you come up with Dec 12-13th, simply because its more plausible than Jan 12-13th ???? That's how rumors start. One person says it, another believes it, and they're off. Rumors spread.

I'm just sayin', if that's the date, throw some proof in there. If not, AT LEAST throw some sound logic in there. Should be possible isn't logical. By that account, a week, two weeks, 5 days (keep inserting days here) should have been possible.

Personally, I'm tired of the rumors. I'm just gonna stick to my sources, and call it a day.

And where did I flip out ???? Because I called the statement silly ???? Maybe because I use 4 punctuation marks with everything ????


----------



## Mustang302LX

Mexiken said:


> I did. But where did you come up with Dec 12-13th, simply because its more plausible than Jan 12-13th ???? That's how rumors start. One person says it, another believes it, and they're off. Rumors spread.
> 
> I'm just sayin', if that's the date, throw a date in there.
> 
> Personally, I'm tired of the rumors. I'm just gonna stick to my sources, and call it a day.


Its obviously due to the LTE outage which I doubt will take a month to fix and those dates were thrown out by a few sources. Just being optimistic is all.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Mexiken

msrfx said:


> Well in my case, 3G is wacky too. I can only get data reliably right now if I am on WiFi. So dunno what's up with that.


Really ???? My 3G and 1X work. Weird. I'm in So Cal though.


----------



## Mexiken

Mustang302LX said:


> Its obviously due to the LTE outage which I doubt will take a month to fix and those dates were thrown out by a few sources. Just being optimistic is all.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


It's not obviously. That's just what everyone thinks. And it fits, for the most part. We'll never know, as it doesn't need to be explained to us.

But see, NOW your post makes sense. It won't take a month to fix youre right. But also, to add to that, when the Droid Charge was delayed due to 4G issues, they sent a company wide email and shot out PR releases for the delay. Why not this time ????

BUT, we have to realize the difference between then and now. Then, the phone had a release date. This phone does not.


----------



## msrfx

Mexiken said:


> Really ???? My 3G and 1X work. Weird. I'm in So Cal though.


4G was completely gone, but 3G would be online for a few seconds, and then would go offline and I would have no data at all for like 20 mins. Things seemed to have settled now though.There is a cell tower I pass on the way home from work, and I noticed a few guys working on it.


----------



## lu270bro

My 4g has been fine all day. I'm in Knoxville TN.

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Lets calm down. The flaming is getting old. I don't want this crap to start again then wait to move to another site again.


----------



## landshark

lu270bro said:


> My 4g has been fine all day. I'm in Knoxville TN.
> 
> Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


An odd thing with this outage, apparently not everyone was affected. I was without data most of the day like others across the country, but on various forums never lost 4G

Sent from the Shark tank using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mustang302LX

Mexiken said:


> It's not obviously. That's just what everyone thinks. And it fits, for the most part. We'll never know, as it doesn't need to be explained to us.
> 
> But see, NOW your post makes sense. It won't take a month to fix youre right. But also, to add to that, when the Droid Charge was delayed due to 4G issues, they sent a company wide email and shot out PR releases for the delay. Why not this time ????
> 
> BUT, we have to realize the difference between then and now. Then, the phone had a release date. This phone does not.


They can't issue a PR for a delay when they never announced. They only told their employees who told us lol.

But I agree we do all need to relax we are all in the same boat waiting for our paddles.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## JayKay

I think it's pretty safe to assume that there will be no launch till LTE is back up. I'm still holding out hope that they can get it ironed out ASAP so we might possibly be surprised with a 9th launch.

Edit: is it even possible to activate a 4G phone while LTE is down?


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Happy Easter, Happy 4th of July!!! I hope you're happy with your birthday bean pie!!! Smile everybody!!! Wooooaaahhhh..... I got a belly full of nitetime TheraFlu. I'm going back to sleep. 

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## scooby0u812

JayKay said:


> I think it's pretty safe to assume that there will be no launch till LTE is back up. I'm still holding out hope that they can get it ironed out ASAP so we might possibly be surprised with a 9th launch.
> 
> Edit: is it even possible to activate a 4G phone while LTE is down?


I would imagine it is. Hell, my thunderbolt was activated and i live 160 miles away from the nearest 4g service. I dont even know what the 4g symbol looks like on my phone.


----------



## scooby0u812

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Happy Easter, Happy 4th of July!!! I hope you're happy with your birthday bean pie!!! Smile everybody!!! Wooooaaahhhh..... I got a belly full of nitetime TheraFlu. I'm going back to sleep.
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


 good nite troll. lmao


----------



## JayKay

scooby0u812 said:


> I would imagine it is. Hell, my thunderbolt was activated and i live 160 miles away from the nearest 4g service. I dont even know what the 4g symbol looks like on my phone.


Derp, I didn't even think about people who buy a 4G phone but live in a non 4G area.


----------



## Mustang302LX

JayKay said:


> Derp, I didn't even think about people who buy a 4G phone but live in a non 4G area.


Yeah I activated tbolt in a 4G area but I know 2 Razr owners who activated in non 4G area.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## scooby0u812

then wouldnt that exclude the non release due to 4g issues?


----------



## Dem389

scooby0u812 said:


> then wouldnt that exclude the non release due to 4g issues?


Maybe, maybe not. Verizon could be afraid that even if they warned people that bought the phone the LTE network was down, technical support would still be flooded with calls saying they can't get A 4G signal or their 4G phone isn't any faster then their old 3g phone.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby0u812

i guess. theni also guess it doesnt matter to me since i dont get 4g anyway


----------



## JayKay

Someone made a point on another forum that with the immediate OTA update, VZW probably wants the 4G network up and running so everybody jumping on the Galaxy Nexus bus can get the update ASAP.


----------



## Trenton

JayKay said:


> Someone made a point on another forum that with the immediate OTA update, VZW probably wants the 4G network up and running so everybody jumping on the Galaxy Nexus bus can get the update ASAP.


so, that person said that vzw delayed the phone so that when they release it buyers dont have to use 3g or wifi to download the "update"? they need 4g?

I've never heard of this immediate update?


----------



## JayKay

The update is supposedly 4.1.0


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

JayKay said:


> The update is supposedly 4.1.0


I was wondering. And what does that update do I wonder?? I also wonder who's gonna play the new Wonderwoman.

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## GatorsUF

I got an appointment @ 10am tomorrow with the rep at VZW corp store. He said he would call me today if anything changed.

so I am awaiting his call...


----------



## foo

JayKay said:


> The update is supposedly 4.1.0


4.1.0 is JUST NOW in testing, so I doubt you'll see it on launch.


----------



## Xerrus

I remember P3Droid posting some time ago that 4.1 wad NOT the update users will get immediately. That was a leak he snagged through his sources at the time. The update users will get immediately was very minor and small in size.


----------



## Brian

Xerrus said:


> I remember P3Droid posting some time ago that 4.1 wad NOT the update users will get immediately. That was a leak he snagged through his sources at the time. The update users will get immediately was very minor and small in size.


Yeah the update is 4.0.2... 4.1 won't be released for a little bit


----------



## adamd1169

http://www.forbes.co...vy-competition/

forbes thinks it is coming out on the 9th...the rich know what's going on right?


----------



## houseboatwayne

The unofficial launch date has moved to December 13th. The unofficial launch date has been submitted to Verizon so they know when send out delay notifications.....


----------



## thatguy188

Talked to the Costco District Manager for this area today (who's letting me exchange my Bionic for the gnex) and he told me it was supposed to come out tomorrow however it delayed and latest he heard was next week tuesday. Who knows though.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle

The LTE outage makes sense. I know it pisses us off, but you have to look at it from their perspective. Why risk a potentially bad launch if 4g isn't going to work correctly? I know that most of us don't care, but non tech savvy people won't, and think that it's the phone's fault, and that it's crap.


----------



## DrewM25

The store here just got a email saying the 15th is new target date.. fwiw..


----------



## scooby0u812

Yeah my store manager just told me that Thursday was the new date. Adopt he sent me a couple of unboxed picks. I'm gonna put them in a frame. Ofcourse as always tiwagos


----------



## Mustang302LX

DrewM25 said:


> The store here just got a email saying the 15th is new target date.. fwiw..


Yeah hopefully it's either before or on and not after that date. I'm over VzW and their terrible 4G device launches.


----------



## stastnysnipes26

Well I talked to a Verizon sales rep. who is somewhat reliable and my cousin is tech support, they both said probably next week. My cousin said Friday, sales rep. Didn't give a concrete day, but he also said it could be late as the 20-something-th of December. I still say it's out before Christmas.


----------



## Brian

I hope it doesn't come out next Thursday or Friday...I am in full day classes both days and won't be out until 5 each day. Don't want them to sell out! I know it's greedy of me :-D who in the western ma area wants to pick one up for me if they do come out?! Haha


----------



## Mustang302LX

I don't think anyone knows anything and everyone is just making dates up at this point. I'll believe it when it's in my hands.


----------



## scooby0u812

Mustang302LX said:


> I don't think anyone knows anything and everyone is just making dates up at this point. I'll believe it when it's in my hands.


i would like to say that that is true but. i did get a text from a store manager that thursday was the day. whether that actually happens or not remains to be seen. I'm just trying not to get my hopes up like i did last time


----------



## Mustang302LX

scooby0u812 said:


> i would like to say that that is true but. i did get a text from a store manager that thursday was the day. whether that actually happens or not remains to be seen. I'm just trying not to get my hopes up like i did last time


Yeah I hear ya there. After all the let downs from the rumored dates it's hard to believe anything at this point.


----------



## scooby0u812

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I hear ya there. After all the let downs from the rumored dates it's hard to believe anything at this point.


I kinda feel alittle better now that Mexican is getting to spend the night with the lady of all our dreams. It's like a bitter sweet consolation you know what i mean? We know they are in store and close. Hell, this morning i almost stopped in the parking lot to just stare at the doors cause i know they are there, inside calling my name.... come take me home. Put your hands around me.... Damn, i need to wake up.......


----------



## Ike

I feel like this is all some cruel lab experiment on those who read up on rumors and forums.

*Camera pans to our hero as he climbs to the top of the Verizon building and slowly opens to the double doors to the executive board room. Inside he finds all of verizon's board members lying dead at the table and the words "The phone is a lie!" scrawled in blood on the walls. A faintly robotic and evil sounding cackle is heard quietly echoing through the building.


----------



## scooby0u812

Ike said:


> I feel like this is all some cruel lab experiment on those who read up on rumors and forums.
> 
> *Camera pans to our hero as he climbs to the top of the Verizon building and slowly opens to the double doors to the executive board room. Inside he finds all of verizon's board members lying dead at the table and the words "The phone is a lie!" scrawled in blood on the walls. A faintly robotic and evil sounding cackle is heard quietly echoing through the building.


Good one.


----------



## scooby0u812

am i the only one that keeps checking here and google news to find more info on the gnex. is this becoming an addiction?


----------



## zeuswsu

scooby0u812 said:


> am i the only one that keeps checking here and google news to find more info on the gnex. is this becoming an addiction?


Definitely not the only one.....


----------



## scooby0u812

Thank God


----------



## ERIFNOMI

scooby0u812 said:


> am i the only one that keeps checking here and google news to find more info on the gnex. is this becoming an addiction?


I come here because I'm bored. At least you have a reason.


----------



## Spotmark

scooby0u812 said:


> am i the only one that keeps checking here and google news to find more info on the gnex. is this becoming an addiction?


Don't forget the Verizon Testman site.


----------



## GatorsUF

So I am going to the VZW store in a few minutes. Hoping to come back with a GNex but expecting not too....

wish me luck!


----------



## Brian

GatorsUF said:


> So I am going to the VZW store in a few minutes. Hoping to come back with a GNex but expecting not too....
> 
> wish me luck!


I'm going to try Costco...there was a comment on droid-life (don't remember where...sorry) that said the manager over there was approving sales today claiming that they never received any notice not to sell. I will swing down on lunch as its only a couple minutes up the road...couldn't hurt. No high hopes at all though.


----------



## foo

15th of next month?


----------



## GatorsUF

GatorsUF said:


> So I am going to the VZW store in a few minutes. Hoping to come back with a GNex but expecting not too....
> 
> wish me luck!


failed


----------



## Brian

GatorsUF said:


> failed


Yep costco fail too...I called before I decided to swing up both stores said they had them in stock, but weren't allowed to sell "for a couple of days". Hopefully that means sooner than Thursday / Friday time frame! Back to the waiting game.


----------



## rabbert.klein

Called a store down the road from work, all the guy said "No, it isn't available" and wouldn't give me any other information.


----------



## wil318466

Called 3 Verizon stores in the philadelphia area.

First girl said nothing. No release date. No further information. It was like I asked her how many men she slept with.

Second girl said no release date, but she expects it out by the 28th. I had to stop myself from laughing at her.

Third store, young sounding guy answered. He said strangley "they will not let us release it", indicating they have them. So, I kind of prodded him a bit and asked what day he THOUGHT it would be released. He said they "usually release new phones on thursdays" and that he thought it would be next thursday for sure. You can take this info however you want, but at this point I'm hoping next thursday, but will be happy if it gets released before that. I've read that there's a really a good chance it gets released this sunday (the 11th), but that just doesn't sound right to me.

Who the hell releases a phone on a sunday? Well, if that is true, I'm going to be taking a ride sunday morning. Until then, I guess I have my heart set on Thursday so I won't be too dissapointed every single day until then.


----------



## Marshall33

has anybody called vzw to see what the csr's tell you? sometimes you can get one that's a little more informed...


----------



## Mustang302LX

Marshall33 said:


> has anybody called vzw to see what the csr's tell you? sometimes you can get one that's a little more informed...


I've contacted them a few times and they tell me they have no information on the device.


----------



## dogg94

Marshall33 said:


> has anybody called vzw to see what the csr's tell you? sometimes you can get one that's a little more informed...


I spoke to one last night that was very accommodating in chippewa falls WI, told me they are in stock and they have a lot of them and originally they were supposed to go on sale yesterday the 8th (same as Canada) but as of right now they don't know when they will be released.
I then called today (about ten minutes ago) and got someone else with the generic no idea but sign up on Google sight they'll send you an email...


----------



## Mustang302LX

dogg94 said:


> I spoke to one last night that was very accommodating in chippewa falls WI, told me they are in stock and they have a lot of them and originally they were supposed to go on sale yesterday the 8th (same as Canada) but as of right now they don't know when they will be released.
> I then called today (about ten minutes ago) and got someone else with the generic no idea but sign up on Google sight they'll send you an email...


Yeah I don't get why VzW is handling this like they are right now. They are acting like they know nothing of this phone and won't be selling it ever. I don't get why they just can't give any information out to anyone.


----------



## Brian

Droid life is reporting the 15th (http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/09/yes-folks-december-15-is-verizons-new-target-for-the-galaxy-nexus/)

I will be in a class...probably one of two days the entire year I couldn't go in late to work. Ugh.







Here's hoping for a pre-order so I can have it shipped to the house then.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Brian said:


> Droid life is reporting the 15th (http://www.droid-lif...e-galaxy-nexus/)
> 
> I will be in a class...probably one of two days the entire year I couldn't go in late to work. Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping for a pre-order so I can have it shipped to the house then.


Reading the comments some dude got one from Radio Shack (seemingly has proof/saw the pictures) and the dude who sold it to him might be in hot water lol. What a mess this has become.


----------



## GatorsUF

OP edited

P.S. I think the rumor that this was a dev phone and the demand wouldn't be very high...VZW doesn't care about the xda/rootz/forum crowd, has been killed. This phone will be huge, I think VZW is realizing that.

I don't think it is the reason for the delay, but everytime I call VZW store I ask how many people are asking about it and he says "lots". Top that off with some of the forums on other sites reaching nearly 75,000 posts.

Don't think there will be a line out the door by any means, but don't go at 7pm on the 15th expecting to walk out with one IMO.


----------



## msrfx

I just ordered the unlocked GSM. I have had enough. If it all goes according to plan, I'll have it in hand tomorrow.


----------



## superchunkwii

msrfx said:


> I just ordered the unlocked GSM. I have had enough. If it all goes according to plan, I'll have it in hand tomorrow.


Since you have a TBolt.... what network are you planning using it on? I hope I'm not being overly pretentious here, but you know it won't work on Verizon right?


----------



## msrfx

superchunkwii said:


> Since you have a TBolt.... what network are you planning using it on? I hope I'm not being overly pretentious here, but you know it won't work on Verizon right?


Yes I know . I will use it with AT&T, no contract. I'll pick up the VZW one eventually and sell the GSM one. Yeah, I'll lose a bit of money, but I am okay with that.


----------



## GatorsUF

must be nice to be rich...good luck!

Let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Droidx316

Im guessing it is delayed due to the holiday promo that you can return your phone back in till January 15. I bet after that date they will release the nexus.


----------



## Kayone

Just contributing my $0.02.
The rep at the store I stopped at tonight said the 15th as well.


----------



## Brian

I have heard the 15th as well from a Costco rep. They said they have an email from their manager for green light on the 15th

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sublimaze

Mustang302LX said:


> Reading the comments some dude got one from Radio Shack (seemingly has proof/saw the pictures) and the dude who sold it to him might be in hot water lol. What a mess this has become.


I caught wind of Radio Shack receiving some, so I stopped by my neighborhood store after work. The manager confirmed "we have some in the back, but we're not allowed to sell them yet". He checked the register computer and said there was no release date, either. I asked if they had a demo phone that I could mess with, but it would only get to the screen asking to insert a SIM card and go no further, so you really couldn't interact with ICS *sigh*


----------



## ghettomuffin

I stopped at a corporate store where I know the manager fairly well. He said this morning they had a memo of potentially the 12th, here's to hoping. He also let me play with a unit they had. Let me tell you, this device is so worth the wait its not even funny!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## msrfx

GatorsUF said:


> must be nice to be rich...good luck!
> 
> Let us know what you think of it.


Far from rich  But I will let you know what I think of it. I am just tired of VZW jerking us off without even the decency to finish us off.


----------



## adamd1169

msrfx said:


> Far from rich  But I will let you know what I think of it. I am just tired of VZW jerking us off without even the decency to finish us off.


I keep trying to get mad at Verizon and then remember that the only thing they have said is that it will be out by the end of the year. Right now I'm more upset with sites like Droid life and android central and such for posting all these rumored dates. They are the ones feeding the evil in us. Not Verizon.


----------



## yoyoche

This was just posted on twitter. And with all the secrecy and supposed release dates, sounds the most credible.
http://phandroid.com/2011/12/09/want-answers-for-verizon-galaxy-nexus-delay-apparently-is-has-everything-to-do-with-google-wallet/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## adamd1169

yoyoche said:


> This was just posted on twitter. And with all the secrecy and supposed release dates, sounds the most credible.
> http://phandroid.com/2011/12/09/want-answers-for-verizon-galaxy-nexus-delay-apparently-is-has-everything-to-do-with-google-wallet/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


More unnamed sources reporting things as fact when there is no proof of it. Google wallet might have everything to do with it but without sources a story is not credible. This is too much like reading the national Enquirer and being pissed when aliens don't lad when they are supposed to.... that being said I really do wish they would release my phone now.


----------



## jeff0r3

HEH.. Believe it when I see it.... Everything else is just rumor.. We were already told it was officially coming out on the 9th (Unofficially ofcourse)... Yet we believed.. Not again... nope not gonna happen


----------



## Mustang302LX

adamd1169 said:


> More unnamed sources reporting things as fact when there is no proof of it. Google wallet might have everything to do with it but without sources a story is not credible. This is too much like reading the national Enquirer and being pissed when aliens don't lad when they are supposed to.... that being said I really do wish they would release my phone now.


Yeah doesn't add up since they could add it later via update or Market.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Kayone

They want this to be a vanilla experience.
We want the phone to be unfondled.
And yet...
They added Verizon apps (don't try to justify it, the fact is, they added Verizon apps).
They added their logos.
They blocked/removed/barred/whatevered Google Wallet.
The next obvious step is adding their own UI skin to it. Could use a few animated gifs plastered about and some comic sans font.

This "Vanilla" experience is more like a *✓*_*vanilla*_ experience.

And yet, I'd still give it all up to throw my money at Verizon for this damn phone.


----------



## DirgeExtinction

Kayone said:


> They blocked/removed/barred/whatevered Google Wallet.


Not the first time that happens. Remember the Nexus S on T-Mobile and AT&T? People act as if this is the first time it's happened to a pure Google phone.


----------



## Dem389

Anyone see this yet... Supposedly this dude bought the phone but it couldn't make calls.

http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus/139676-got-activated-best-buy-but-didnt-get-leave-5.html

Could be (Probably is?) BS, but at this point who knows.


----------



## rabbert.klein

Dem389 said:


> Anyone see this yet... Supposedly this dude bought the phone but it couldn't make calls.
> 
> http://forums.androi...et-leave-5.html
> 
> Could be (Probably is?) BS, but at this point who knows.


I don't need to make calls, so they can sell it to me


----------



## Mustang302LX

rabbert.klein said:


> I don't need to make calls, so they can sell it to me


Lol I'd take it to just to even use on wifi only and use my wife's phone to call people lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## rubinio

A buddy Just told me that BB has a bunch of gnex in stock since yesterday And they were going to sell today but big red stopped it indefinitely, and I know other said this but at least we are sure they have them And they are out, also he said they don't have a target release date for now, depressing but it should be soon!!! CAN'T WAIT!!! It will be LEGENDARY!!!


----------



## MonteCarlo97Z

i have a couple friends that work at two different corp stores and they said they havent even seen the boxes yet... fwiw.. sad really. they said the razr is the best phone out right now till then


----------



## airegin

I asked at BB this evening and both sales associates didn't know much. They denied having phones or accessories in stock and didn't have date information. Perhaps I didn't ask the right way ;-)


----------



## BrentBlend

Cdma will never see a "pure google" phone
Gsm networks restrictificationers are far more lenient when it comes to that shtuff.
but, we'll have plenty of dev help us achieve our "pure" expirience!


----------



## zombiebot

I recommend visiting Verizon's facebook page. Help blow it up if you like, but it's an entertaining read with all of the nexus comments on it.


----------



## TeeX

zombiebot said:


> I recommend visiting Verizon's facebook page. Help blow it up if you like, but it's an entertaining read with all of the nexus comments on it.


what's "facebook"?


----------



## adamd1169

TeeX said:


> what's "facebook"?


You can get on it with your galaxy nexus when it comes out.


----------



## billnewl

I wasn't about to read thru 44 pages of ... ,but I called like 25 stores and two of the non-retail stores gave me a 15th release date.


----------



## Xerrus

I tried my local VZW store today, saying I had heard about a new Samsung phone called the Galaxy Nexus and I wanted to pick one up. The girl who greeted me said she'd never heard of the device and knew nothing about it.

*sigh*

Typical VZW rep and run around


----------



## Deadly_v2

Xerrus said:


> I tried my local VZW store today, saying I had heard about a new Samsung phone called the Galaxy Nexus and I wanted to pick one up. The girl who greeted me said she'd never heard of the device and knew nothing about it.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Typical VZW rep and run around


This is why i make sure to keep ALL of my coworkers up to date on ALL the new phones. It drives them crazy with me talking about it all day but at least the customers are getting the truth instead of this CRAP.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA

So question!? Is Verizon going to put a pre order page up or are they going to just release it? Cause I would rather pre order than go to a store

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## adamd1169

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> So question!? Is Verizon going to put a pre order page up or are they going to just release it? Cause I would rather pre order than go to a store
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Only thing Verizon has said officially is that the phone exists and will be out before the end of the year.


----------



## Deadly_v2

adamd1169 said:


> Only thing Verizon has said officially is that the phone exists and will be out before the end of the year.


Seeing how close we(the store i work at) got to the launch before (the 9th) and how the launch was delayed within 2 days of said launch. I would say its going to be a silent launch (as in no pre-order). I dont see them trying to get lineups for this phone at all compared to the DROID(R) line. I think they will have a ad on the front page of their site and thats it. DONT QUOTE ME ON IT! Just my opinion as an indirect rep.


----------



## scooby0u812

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> So question!? Is Verizon going to put a pre order page up or are they going to just release it? Cause I would rather pre order than go to a store
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


dont think there will be a preorder.


----------



## scooby0u812

is it just me or does it seem a bunch of us will be coming from a tbolt?


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA

Yeah that sucks I really don't want to go to a store and with work it makes it harder

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby0u812

you should still be able to order online just not before launch


----------



## TellarHK

I was out doing a bit of browsing at Best Buy and spoke with a couple of the representatives there about a half hour ago. The lead guy was one of the typical Best Buy cellular blueshirts, but he seemed pretty up to speed on the phone while the others weren't. I asked if they had any idea when it might come out, and he said he had them in stock but couldn't sell them but he'd let me check out the display mockup if I wanted. It felt pretty nice, but it was definitely not an actual, completed phone. I asked if he knew what kind of lead time there would be before he could put the phone on sale, and he said no. They were scheduled to launch on the 9th, but then were delayed at the last minute as others have reported. He said that he could get a notification from his boss saying to go ahead and start selling it at pretty much any time, so I'm not expecting to hear much of anything else about the Nexus from Verizon until the phone is actually on sale, now. Odds are good that we'll hear about it one night before it's supposed to launch, and the following morning the phone will simply be available.


----------



## Moose

For the most anticipated phone of the year I'd say this launch is pathetic.


----------



## evolution

Im coming from a tbolt also

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamd1169

Yep. T-bolt here. Incredible before it and the og Droid before that. And I've wanted a nexus the whole time.


----------



## scooby0u812

just rebuilt my tbolt. had the og and two dxs. still have one dx on one line and tbolt on the other. the wifey has a bionic.. i want the gnex


----------



## Mustang302LX

scooby0u812 said:


> is it just me or does it seem a bunch of us will be coming from a tbolt?


TBolt here as well. Looking forward to AOSP where everything works lol. Oh and updates!!!!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Xerrus

Moose said:


> For the most anticipated phone of the year I'd say this launch is pathetic.


Most anticipated for us, not Vzw. They're quite content to push all their shiny new Moto phones.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

scooby0u812 said:


> is it just me or does it seem a bunch of us will be coming from a tbolt?


I noticed this too. Maybe you're all like me and came from a Droid and want AOSP back. I don't like sense and the AOSP ROMs don't get much love


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA

Oh great u mean I still have to put up with u same tbolt owners! OH SHUCKS!! J/K LOL but if u ever looked at an gs2 its thin light weight great battery and the screen is GINORMOUS! especially since it has a really small bezel so beautiful .:0 whoa

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

I'm addicted... I'll keep trolling until I get the boot.... I kinda feel like Bobby Brown...

Sent from my Forum Troll 1000


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Oh and by the way, a guy on Android Central bought one today from Best Buy in Kansas. Check it out.

Sent from my Forum Troll 1000


----------



## Brian

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Oh and by the way, a guy on Android Central bought one today from Best Buy in Kansas. Check it out
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll 1000


Yeah but did it actually activate? I heard the few that are out in the wild haven't been activated

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## drone46

If the 15th is the date, why isnt Verizon taking any pre-orders or anything?


----------



## Brian

drone46 said:


> If the 15th is the date, why isnt Verizon taking any pre-orders or anything?


No official date has even been announced yet. It seemed that they were going to be silent about the 9th release so I doubt we see a pre order

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## adamd1169

drone46 said:


> If the 15th is the date, why isnt Verizon taking any pre-orders or anything?


Because they don't like you.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

Brian said:


> Yeah but did it actually activate? I heard the few that are out in the wild haven't been activated
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yep.

Sent from my Forum Troll 1000


----------



## Deadly_v2

Mine was activated till my boss at my VZ store found out. Can I say "NOT HAPPY"


----------



## Mustang302LX

deadly_v2 said:


> Mine was activated till my boss at my VZ store found out. Can I say "NOT HAPPY"


Lol good try though. I probably would of done that too!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

His name on Twitter is @SBatesKC Its activated and at his home.

Sent from my Forum Troll 1000


----------



## Deadly_v2

I still got mine just no phone calls.


----------



## thewahlrus

The greatest trick the galaxy nexus ever played was convincing the world it doesn't exist.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

deadly_v2 said:


> I still got mine just no phone calls.


:'(

Sent from my Forum Troll 1000


----------



## rubinio

deadly_v2 said:


> I still got mine just no phone calls.


That must Really suck, is like having a Ferrari just you can't drive Cause big red doesn't wanna give you insurance on it, You can Just sit and look at it in the garage








Good for you though at least you already got one


----------



## rubinio

So I have read alot of rumors about the 15th release date, but like BB never heard of.that release, I guess we will all just have to wait and see what happens cause after all, they are all only rumors!!!


----------



## droidrage729

I just read on Phandroid some lucky people out there were able to get the gnex from best buy. My question is I have a good line of credit with Verizon and they let me bill all of my upgrades to my account would best buy honor that it is it cash up front.


----------



## Mexiken

droidrage729 said:


> I just read on Phandroid some lucky people out there were able to get the gnex from best buy. My question is I have a good line of credit with Verizon and they let me bill all of my upgrades to my account would best buy honor that it is it cash up front.


I don't think they have the ability. Their system doesn't allow it


----------



## ERIFNOMI

rubinio said:


> That must Really suck, is like having a Ferrari just you can't drive Cause big red doesn't wanna give you insurance on it, You can Just sit and look at it in the garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you though at least you already got one


Except that's what 90% of Ferrari's do. Hell some of them stay at Ferrari and you have to have it delivered to a track for a day.


----------



## scooby0u812

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I'm addicted... I'll keep trolling until I get the boot.... I kinda feel like Bobby Brown...
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll 1000


welcome back. i knew you wouldnt be able to do it.


----------



## brownat

deadly_v2 said:


> Mine was activated till my boss at my VZ store found out. Can I say "NOT HAPPY"


P3Droid said you can put it in a working Sim to activate it. Try using your old Sim if you upgraded from a previous 4g phone. Fyi if its a regular Sim you can cut it and make it a micro Sim.


----------



## Deadly_v2

I can activate it no problem. Just when my boss finds out I think he would be pretty upset. Activating this phone a couple days early is not worth my job.


----------



## Xerrus

deadly_v2 said:


> I can activate it no problem. Just when my boss finds out I think he would be pretty upset. Activating this phone a couple days early is not worth my job.


"a couple?" :-O


----------



## Mustang302LX

deadly_v2 said:


> I can activate it no problem. Just when my boss finds out I think he would be pretty upset. Activating this phone a couple days early is not worth my job.


Oh but it is lol. J/K I really hope they release it Thursday at the latest! I can't take the wait anymore!


----------



## scooby0u812

me niether


----------



## droidrage729

This will be without a doubt the last nexus I buy.on Verizon if they even get another one after screwing this one up. Just hope coverage on other carriers improve


----------



## scooby0u812

droidrage729 said:


> This will be without a doubt the last nexus I buy.on Verizon if they even get another one after screwing this one up. Just hope coverage on other carriers improve


unfortionately vzw does have damn good coverage.


----------



## Mustang302LX

scooby0u812 said:


> unfortionately vzw does have damn good coverage.


Yeah they do but after this we will be lucky to see a Nexus device on VzW ever again.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## duyna

Not if the next Nexus is a motorola, we know how Verizon is tight with them...


----------



## scooby0u812

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah they do but after this we will be lucky to see a Nexus device on VzW ever again.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


im not so sure about that. think about it. google now owns moto. and honestly moto makes good durable phones. i think there may yet be another nexus on vzw. they do love moto


----------



## Mustang302LX

duyna said:


> Not if the next Nexus is a motorola, we know how Verizon is tight with them...


This is very true.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## droidrage729

Ok I will stay for a moto nexus that build quality is awesome but it's give and take the screen.will probably blow.


----------



## Genetics

droidrage729 said:


> Ok I will stay for a moto nexus that build quality is awesome but it's give and take the screen.will probably blow.


You realize with nexus phones that goggle controls the specs not the manufacturer.


----------



## droidrage729

Wasn't aware never had a nexus device out a Samsung for that matter. Mostly moto and a few htc devices. That's where most moto phones lacked even tho I don't get worked up over the qhd stuff


----------



## davidnc

Mustang302LX said:


> ...... I really hope they release it Thursday at the latest! I can't take the wait anymore!


I cant take the wait anymore either ,lol .I not getting my hopes up for Thursday tho .
Every rumored date that has been mentioned since Nov. has come and gone.
I'm having to take something for the stress now as it is


----------



## smalltownbird

It better be Thursday. I'm already planning on how I can coverage for my store in the morning so I can be first to get it...


----------



## Spotmark

davidnc said:


> I cant take the wait anymore either ,lol .I not getting my hopes up for Thursday tho .
> Every rumored date that has been mentioned since Nov. has come and gone.
> I'm having to take something for the stress now as it is


I hear you guys, but what are we going to do? Buy a Razr, or a Rezound? I don't think so.


----------



## bertcakes

Spotmark said:


> I hear you guys, but what are we going to do? Buy a Razr, or a Rezound? I don't think so.


Im getting close...honestly if the nexus doesnt come out by thursday I will probably get one of these. Once they all get developer support, the nexus wont exactly stand out. I just want the nexus because its bloat free and rootable out of the box. I dont want to go from cm7 to mototurd or sensui. The razr came out a month ago...the longer this goes, the less sweet this is. I know this sounds dumb but the longer I wait on this upgrade the longer until I can get my next upgrade!


----------



## droidrage729

Spotmark said:


> I hear you guys, but what are we going to do? Buy a Razr, or a Rezound? I don't think so.


Would either be that I'll bet both will have a cm9 room by the end of January take away ics as a upgrade factor and what are we waiting for if the d4 comes first I will get a d4. The screen isn't enough to keep me .


----------



## Spotmark

bertcakes said:


> I know this sounds dumb but the longer I wait on this upgrade the longer until I can get my next upgrade!


Fortunately, I have another upgrade coming in May.


----------



## Damented

Spotmark said:


> I hear you guys, but what are we going to do? Buy a Razr, or a Rezound? I don't think so.


the rezound is actually really nice. I got one by adding a line so I can save my upgrade but I'm going to keep it and still get the nexus.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Damented said:


> the rezound is actually really nice. I got one by adding a line so I can save my upgrade but I'm going to keep it and still get the nexus.


I actually ordered a Rezound to play with before the Nexus comes out and then I will probably exchange it. As of now I've been considering keeping it just because this is getting old. This device better come out soon!

Edit: Ok I probably lied I wouldn't keep the Rezound over the Nexus lol.


----------



## Mexiken

Mustang302LX said:


> I actually ordered a Rezound to play with before the Nexus comes out and then I will probably exchange it. As of now I've been considering keeping it just because this is getting old. This device better come out soon!
> 
> Edit: Ok I probably lied I wouldn't keep the Rezound over the Nexus lol.


No smart person would....ja ja


----------



## Mustang302LX

Mexiken said:


> No smart person would....ja ja


lol nope! I was reading android forums and a fairly reliable person seems to say the 15th is a go but I'll believe it when I leave a VzW store with it in my hands.


----------



## hulsey

Mustang302LX said:


> lol nope! I was reading android forums and a fairly reliable person seems to say the 15th is a go but I'll believe it when I leave a VzW store with it in my hands.


I was on the "other" forum and someone said he went into a Costo in Ohio and the rep in the store told him that the phone had to be shipped back to Samsung. I think I'm gomma shut down my computer and phone until Thursday! LOL!


----------



## Mustang302LX

hulsey said:


> I was on the "other" forum and someone said he went into a Costo in Ohio and the rep in the store told him that the phone had to be shipped back to Samsung. I think I'm gomma shut down my computer and phone until Thursday! LOL!


lol then that rep should win the prize for being the only one to hear this yet!


----------



## hulsey

Mustang302LX said:


> lol then that rep should win the prize for being the only one to hear this yet!


I agree, just thought you guys would get a kick out of it!


----------



## Mustang302LX

hulsey said:


> I agree, just thought you guys would get a kick out of it!


You should go tell him you work for Samsung and have come to pick up the GNex units they have because you don't trust them shipping them.







lol


----------



## hulsey

Mustang302LX said:


> You should go tell him you work for Samsung and have come to pick up the GNex units they have because you don't trust them shipping them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


If I lived in Ohio I would and we would all have the Nexus! LOL!


----------



## Ike

Went to my local vzw store to ask around and lo and behold the sales reps pulled out a GNex and let me play with it!

After seeing the beautiful screen for myself it just affirmed my desire for this phone. I love how good it looks with the screen going so close to the edges. The OS was snappy and web pages loaded very quickly and worked flawlessly. It's thinner than I thought and feels good in my hand. It felt more comfortable than the RAZR when I held it to my ear. The durability of it seemed pretty decent. Definitely not a tank like some, but I don't see it as fragile either. So just average for durability, but that's ok with me.

For the rumor front, the sales rep told me she had just received an e-mail this evening giving employees a list of things to do this week to prepare for the phone... but no date. Boo.

The sales rep pointed one thing out to me I hadn't thought of before. Although the curve of the screen is minimal so it doesn't make a difference when held in your hand or to your head, it serves to keep the screen from rubbing on a surface when placed face down. That to me makes total sense and should save a lot of ware on the screen, especially for those times when you place it face down in a hurry to hide what's on the screen from prying eyes.


----------



## Mexiken

Mustang302LX said:


> You should go tell him you work for Samsung and have come to pick up the GNex units they have because you don't trust them shipping them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Ja ja ja ja. Nice.


----------



## sublimaze

Tonight I spoke to a friend at the nearby VZW retail store & he told me it has been pushed to Dec 23. He said he would call/text me if anything changes, but that's the date he has been given. Take it for what it's worth, but it wouldn't surprise me if VZW pushes it as close to January as possible. Remember, the RAZR was released just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mustang302LX

sublimaze said:


> Tonight I spoke to a friend at the nearby VZW retail store & he told me it has been pushed to Dec 23. He said he would call/text me if anything changes, but that's the date he has been given. Take it for what it's worth, but it wouldn't surprise me if VZW pushes it as close to January as possible. Remember, the RAZR was released just a few weeks ago.


The Razr release is meaningless since they released the Rezound close to it. The 23rd would be a terrible release day but I guess we shall see.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## scooby0u812

sublimaze said:


> Tonight I spoke to a friend at the nearby VZW retail store & he told me it has been pushed to Dec 23. He said he would call/text me if anything changes, but that's the date he has been given. Take it for what it's worth, but it wouldn't surprise me if VZW pushes it as close to January as possible. Remember, the RAZR was released just a few weeks ago.


 I DONT LIKE YOU VERY MUCH RIGHT NOW!!!!!!! Just kiddin. lmao. I really hope that was one of those vzw employees that doesn't know what they are talking about. Hmmmmm I wonder if that employee has an ipoon?


----------



## capflya

The 23rd is my birthday so if it comes out then happy b-day to me haha. I hope it comes out sooner though. It will still be happy B-day to me haha...


----------



## rubinio

sublimaze said:


> Tonight I spoke to a friend at the nearby VZW retail store & he told me it has been pushed to Dec 23. He said he would call/text me if anything changes, but that's the date he has been given. Take it for what it's worth, but it wouldn't surprise me if VZW pushes it as close to January as possible. Remember, the RAZR was released just a few weeks ago.


I really don't like this post ,I feel like vzw will push this release so much that google will just take th phone back and not sell it thru vas anymore ,which I hope I'm totally wrong !!!


----------



## Mustang302LX

rubinio said:


> I really don't like this post ,I feel like vzw will push this release so much that google will just take th phone back and not sell it thru vas anymore ,which I hope I'm totally wrong !!!


A LOT of money has gone into producing the phones that have already been sent to stores and are probably still being made. No way will they ditch this phone.


----------



## CBMC

Mustang302LX said:


> A LOT of money has gone into producing the phones that have already been sent to stores and are probably still being made. No way will they ditch this phone.


Though I doubt Verizon will be seeing future nexus devices.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## scooby0u812

http://phandroid.com/2011/12/13/verizon-galaxy-nexus-with-official-extended-battery-caught-in-the-wild-pics/

ohhh boooyyyyy!


----------



## jdkoreclipse

CBMC said:


> Though I doubt Verizon will be seeing future nexus devices.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


This.

Vzw's nexus history isnt good:
N1: they passed it up for the og Dinc
Moto Xoom: ota update for lte came kinda late.
NS: didnt even consider it
Gnex: pushed the release as far back as possible.

But they can release a blur'd and bloated moto phone every other week, though.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

A few moments ago I spoke with VZWs CEO. He said it would be here on Nisan 14th. When I asked when that was, he turned into a pillar of sugar. Then a giant ant ate him up in one bite. Needless to say I had to slay the behemoth. Later, in my space ship/time machine I keyed in that day and sure enough, the phone was released. I took pics but the beast spewed some ant crud on it dissolving my proof. True story. Now off to work guys and gals!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenton

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> A few moments ago I spoke with VZWs CEO. He said it would be here on Nisan 14th. When I asked when that was, he turned into a pillar of sugar. Then a giant ant ate him up in one bite. Needless to say I had to slay the behemoth. Later, in my space ship/time machine I keyed in that day and sure enough, the phone was released. I took pics but the beast spewed some ant crud on it dissolving my proof. True story. Now off to work guys and gals!!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


cocaine is a hell of a drug


----------



## cubsfan187

I want some of what he's on!! Pass it this way man....


----------



## dickenam

cubsfan187 said:


> I want some of what he's on!! Pass it this way man....


drUgz R [email protected], mkay.


----------



## Spotmark

Just got the call from my local Wireless Zone store. I've gotten to know the owner a little. He told me to be there Thursday morning.


----------



## Brian

evolution said:


> mod edit
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


A little much...haha

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dickenam

evolution said:


> mod edit.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


Family site..


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h

evolution said:


> mod edit.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


I'd get beaten for that comment.... But I did laugh really hard!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dickenam

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I'd get beaten for that comment....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


....lucky I'm not mod in here yet


----------



## ro6666lt

i am! cleaned.


----------



## austinb324

dickenam said:


> Family site..


I understand the rules...I just find it funny when people say family site. I dont really invite my family onto the forums I go to lol.


----------



## austinb324

CBMC said:


> Though I doubt Verizon will be seeing future nexus devices.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


On one hand I see your point but on the other, what if this phone becomes Verizons #1 seller and makes them boatloads of money. I have a feeling they will do everything possible to make sure Google stays in bed with them.


----------



## dickenam

austinb324 said:


> I understand the rules...I just find it funny when people say family site. I dont really invite my family onto the forums I go to lol.


Haha I do and we (Rootz) want everyone to feel comfortable here.
Personally, I can see a scenario where that would make someone feel uncomfortable, that's just not what we're going for here. That's all.


----------



## austinb324

dickenam said:


> Haha I do and we (Rootz) want everyone to feel comfortable here.
> Personally, I can see a scenario where that would make someone feel uncomfortable, that's just not what we're going for here. That's all.


I understand, we are here to talk about technology rumors not that other stuff!


----------



## Brian

Guess after 53 pages of rumors people start to get rowdy. haha


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA

Here u guys go!

http://m.engadget.com/default/article.do?artUrl=http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/13/verizons-galaxy-nexus-hitting-costco-on-december-15/&category=classic&postPage=1 from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123

http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/13/verizons-galaxy-nexus-hitting-costco-on-december-15/

#winning


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA

Oh that was funny beat u to it lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Oh that was funny beat u to it lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Lulz. As long as its true idgaf. Gimme my nexus!


----------



## Dem389

idkwhothatis123 said:


> http://www.engadget....on-december-15/
> 
> #winning


I think they people that managed to buy them from Best Buy early should march in there and flip out..."You idiots do you have any idea what a huge mistake you made....You overcharged me by the $10 !!!!!! " and then slam down that ad


----------



## Dance Pony

So went to a radio shack yesterday and dude was going to sell me the nexus.. had it in my hand dude was ringing it out.. And turns out vzw stole my upgrade... Wtf about to dunno my 6 lines and go to another carrier I'm sooooo pissed off.. Bought fascinate 2 days after release.. And when I swapped it for a charge they changed my upgrade date..


----------



## Mustang302LX

The COSTCO thing says as easrly as the 15th which to me doesn't mean a whole lot yet. Again we have been let down too many times now for me to get excited just yet.


----------



## DirgeExtinction

Dance Pony said:


> So went to a radio shack yesterday and dude was going to sell me the nexus.. had it in my hand dude was ringing it out.. And turns out vzw stole my upgrade... Wtf about to dunno my 6 lines and go to another carrier I'm sooooo pissed off.. Bought fascinate 2 days after release.. And when I swapped it for a charge they changed my upgrade date..


I went from a Fascinate to a Charge, via that replacement phase, and my upgrade date is still the same. Did they send you a new or refurbished device?


----------



## Dance Pony

DirgeExtinction said:


> I went from a Fascinate to a Charge, via that replacement phase, and my upgrade date is still the same. Did they send you a new or refurbished device?


@ first a new one.. But it was trash.. Stock it force closed everything and WOULD NOT do a factory reset.. so got a refurb.. But was told it wouldn't screw with NY upgrade


----------



## DirgeExtinction

Dance Pony said:


> @ first a new one.. But it was trash.. Stock it force closed everything and WOULD NOT do a factory reset.. so got a refurb.. But was told it wouldn't screw with NY upgrade


I was told at first I would get a new phone. Once I got it, it was a refurb. I called and they told me they couldn't send me a new phone since I would have to renew my contract.


----------



## fixxxer2012

i was at verizon today and they told me they have some nexus's in stock but have no date as to when it will be for sale. his best guess was right before xmas or in early january. sadly they would not even let me see one.


----------



## Mustang302LX

fixxxer2012 said:


> i was at verizon today and they told me they have some nexus's in stock but have no date as to when it will be for sale. his best guess was right before xmas or in early january. sadly they would not even let me see one.


This whole thing is comical. Every VzW rep has told people different dates and has no information.


----------



## rabbert.klein

Mustang302LX said:


> This whole thing is comical. Every VzW rep has told people different dates and has no information.


All I know is that I'm going into Costco on the 15th as soon as they open and providing the Engadget report is correct I'll be going straight to their cellphone booth hopefully I can snag one before they shut sales down again.

I need some things from Costco so it isn't like I'll be wasting my time.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Mustang302LX said:


> This whole thing is comical. Every VzW rep has told people different dates and has no information.


To further prove this commentors on a Droid-Life article about the Nexus have said they were told by a rep the 15th for sure. They are all clueless it seems.


----------



## GatorsUF

Honestly I believe the 15th is the day. Even though we have seen very little to point towards this...

I was told by the manager at my store and two reps there, it would be available the 15th unless told otherwise.










There was one other pic today, but I cannot find it.


----------



## swimminsurfer256

I guess in two days we'll find out... Just in time for finals!


----------



## wera750

Just received a text, from a verizon rep,saying verizon reps got an email saying Thursday is a go for sure! And she is holding me one!


----------



## hulsey

Just got the call from my local Verizon store that the 15th is a go, they have one waiting on me. They are taking appointments only for some reason. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Doodoostains

You two are trolls

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## stastnysnipes26

hulsey said:


> Just received a text, from a verizon rep,saying verizon reps got an email saying Thursday is a go for sure! And she is holding me one!


I hope you're not messing with me.


----------



## hulsey

I can assure you I am no TROLL ! That crap pi$$es me off !


----------



## ghettomuffin

I got confirmation in person from the store manager at my local corporate store saying Thursday as well. So hopefully he is right, I can't take this waiting game anymore lol.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## hulsey

stastnysnipes26 said:


> I hope you're not messing with me.


I'm just passing along info from my contact, I hope that the date doesn't change either.


----------



## Moose

My local store just said the 15th.The Guy sounded kinda annoyed that I asked. Guess he's been getting alot of calls lol.


----------



## scooby0u812

Moose said:


> My local store just said the 15th.The Guy sounded kinda annoyed that I asked. Guess he's been getting alot of calls lol.


they have been getting lots and lots of calls. i called customer service three times in ten minutes. first time the lady told me not until sometime next year. i quickly let her go before i told her what i thought of her , her mother, her father, i think you get the point, the other two calls were the typical no info. i have started asking what kind of phone they use personally. if they say ipoon............click... were sorry but your call can not be completed......


----------



## Mustang302LX

I hope this is all true but I'll believe it when I own one!


----------



## wera750

Scouts honor not a troll lol


----------



## scooby0u812

Mustang302LX said:


> I hope this is all true but I'll believe it when I own one!


me too me too. wait let me clarify that. i wont believe it when YOU have one, ill believe it when I have one.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Its wont be the 15th or it would of been announced today. I was told they are waiting on a software update. A january release looks more plausable to me. I asked verizon again when i talked to tech support at 5. The guy even said he might try to hook me up with one. Yes they screwed up the launch but i still love verizon.


----------



## Mustang302LX

fixxxer2012 said:


> Its wont be the 15th or it would of been announced today. I was told they are waiting on a software update. A january release looks more plausable to me. I asked verizon again when i talked to tech support at 5. The guy even said he might try to hook me up with one. Yes they screwed up the launch but i still love verizon.


I don't see that happening at all. The one thing they said was before end of year. Also when it was set for the 9th there was nothing said either till Wednesday when word came out it was cancelled.


----------



## wera750

Should be announced tomorrow


----------



## Mustang302LX

wera750 said:


> Should be announced tomorrow


GOD I want this to happen sooooooo bad!!!!!!


----------



## scooby0u812

sometimes its fun replying to tweets about the gnex. hint hint ponyboy.


----------



## Redflea

fixxxer2012 said:


> Its wont be the 15th or it would of been announced today. I was told they are waiting on a software update. A january release looks more plausable to me. I asked verizon again when i talked to tech support at 5. The guy even said he might try to hook me up with one. Yes they screwed up the launch but i still love verizon.


They don't need an announcement today to release it... The phone has been announced repeatedly already.









I am as completely unaware of the release date as all of us are, of course, but I don't expect them to delay it even one hour more than they absolutely have to... If it's ready for Thursday, I think they'll pull the trigger. If not, we'll continue to idly speculate here in our data-free zone.


----------



## Moose

Just set an appointment at my local Verizon for Thursday. He took down my name and number and said he's going to call me tomorrow after they figure out there plan for what time they open and what not. Also said they get the rest of their shipment in tomorrow and he'll hold on for me. I'm pretty sure he was the store manager. STOKED!!!!!


----------



## scooby0u812

Dear galaxy nexus gods. why is it that my wife gets pregnant but im the one that starts eating everything in the house?


----------



## Trenton

Dear galaxy nexus gods, what am I going to do all day once I obtain a galaxy nexus?


----------



## scooby0u812

Trenton said:


> Dear galaxy nexus gods, what am I going to do all day once I obtain a galaxy nexus?


im giving my wife $500 to go shopping for her trip to paris and prague for christmas. that should her her out of my hair for atleast an hour.


----------



## stastnysnipes26

hulsey said:


> I'm just passing along info from my contact, I hope that the date doesn't change either.


Proof or it didnt happen


----------



## Rodeojones

Take this with a grain of salt...

I got similar info today. I stopped into a corporate store last Friday asking about the phone (I pretended I didn't know about the delay in hopes of "accidentally" being given one). The sales guy I spoke with took my contact info and said he'd call me when he knew of a release date. I got that call today and was told that I can stop in Thusday to get the phone.


----------



## hulsey

stastnysnipes26 said:


> Proof or it didnt happen


Sorry, I didn't record the conversation! You can either believe what I as well as several other others have heard and are passing along or, don't worry about it and just wait like the rest of us and hope that it does happen on the 15th.


----------



## Redflea

Redflea said:


> They don't need an announcement today to release it... The phone has been announced repeatedly already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am as completely unaware of the release date as all of us are, of course, but I don't expect them to delay it even one hour more than they absolutely have to... If it's ready for Thursday, I think they'll pull the trigger. If not, we'll continue to idly speculate here in our data-free zone.


OK, I am going to reverse myself. I was whining to my wife about the endless wait, so she texted the manager of a local VZW store who is a good friend of hers. She (manager) says that everyone in the store, including the manager, believe it will be this week, unless something new and unexpected blows up. So kind of a really strong "most likely."









And yes, now I'm drinking the koolaid too...


----------



## Moose

Looks like their also launching a white razr the same day (according to a pic of the email the stores received today). I can't wait for a Rep to try to talk me into Thursday.


----------



## scooby0u812

Moose said:


> Looks like their also launching a white razr the same day (according to a pic of the email the stores received today). I can't wait for a Rep to try to talk me into Thursday.


can we see the email?


----------



## Moose

Its over at xda in the nexus general section. Thread is called "Verizon Rep launch is Thursday.


----------



## scooby0u812

Moose said:


> Its over at xda in the nexus general section. Thread is called "Verizon Rep launch is Thursday.


i is ons ma way der. thanx lol


----------



## scooby0u812

Moose said:


> Its over at xda in the nexus general section. Thread is called "Verizon Rep launch is Thursday.


 i cant help wonder what was burred out. wheres mexican when we need his veritable plethora of infromation?


----------



## Trenton

yeah seriously, why is there ALWAYS something blurred out in these stupid leaked document images. very annoying.


----------



## sephtin

More evidence pointing towards a possible 15th launch:
http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/13/verizons-galaxy-nexus-hitting-costco-on-december-15/


----------



## Dem389

scooby0u812 said:


> Dear galaxy nexus gods. why is it that my wife gets pregnant but im the one that starts eating everything in the house?


It's a curse, it happens to us all!


----------



## adamd1169

Redflea said:


> OK, I am going to reverse myself. I was whining to my wife about the endless wait, so she texted the manager of a local VZW store who is a good friend of hers. She (manager) says that everyone in the store, including the manager, believe it will be this week, unless something new and unexpected blows up. So kind of a really strong "most likely."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, now I'm drinking the koolaid too...


What flavor koolaid is it? For the record.


----------



## Redflea

adamd1169 said:


> What flavor koolaid is it? For the record.


LOL... Man you made me do a spit take, and I spewed red punch koolaid all over my dog!


----------



## scooby0u812

Redflea said:


> LOL... Man you made me do a spit take, and I spewed red punch koolaid all over my dog!


isnt red dog a beer?


----------



## Mustang302LX

I feel like deja vu but hopefully it has a different outcome this time!


----------



## scooby0u812

Mustang302LX said:


> I feel like deja vu but hopefully it has a different outcome this time!


we have made it past the point where they crushed our dreams last time.


----------



## Mustang302LX

scooby0u812 said:


> we have made it past the point where they crushed our dreams last time.


Very good point but I don't know if I can handle it again lol.


----------



## scooby0u812

Mustang302LX said:


> Very good point but I don't know if I can handle it again lol.


like i said. mto bag phone. lol and by the way, where in the hell is the like button on this damn thing?


----------



## Mustang302LX

scooby0u812 said:


> like i said. mto bag phone. lol and by the way, where in the hell is the like button on this damn thing?


The "like button" is the green box on the right just under their post. Has a check mark and says "Like This."


----------



## scooby0u812

Mustang302LX said:


> The "like button" is the green box on the right just under their post. Has a check mark and says "Like This."


wth... all i see is a thanks button


----------



## Mustang302LX

scooby0u812 said:


> wth... all i see is a thanks button


----------



## Veridor

sephtin said:


> More evidence pointing towards a possible 15th launch:
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/13/verizons-galaxy-nexus-hitting-costco-on-december-15/


Wonder if you need a Costco membership to get the bundle.


----------



## scooby0u812

roger that obiwan. standing by


----------



## scooby0u812

Veridor said:


> Wonder if you need a Costco membership to get the bundle.


you have to have a membership to get in the door. just like sams


----------



## Mustang302LX

scooby0u812 said:


> roger that obiwan. standing by


Look on last post I made. I edited in a pic for you.


----------



## scooby0u812

Mustang302LX said:


> Look on last post I made. I edited in a pic for you.


maybe my computer is jacked up or something. i just dont see it


----------



## Mexiken

scooby0u812 said:


> i cant help wonder what was burred out. wheres mexican when we need his veritable plethora of infromation?


I'm here!!!! Let me look at it


----------



## Mexiken

scooby0u812 said:


> you have to have a membership to get in the door. just like sams


Not true. At least in California, if you buy meds or alcohol, you can go in sans membership. Never bought meds, but bought alcohol ALL THROUGH college there. State laws may vary though.


----------



## Trenton

here  knock yourself out with laughter while you wait for thursday.


----------



## rubinio

Mexiken said:


> I'm here!!!! Let me look at it


I think we were hoping on you sort of confirming wit us about the release, either way it better be Thursday ,cause if not.............. I'll have to wait longer !!! :'(


----------



## Ike

http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/13/verizons-galaxy-nexus-hitting-costco-on-december-15/

Post was updated with a screen cap of an internal vzw store schedule. It lists the 15th as the launch date!

*Hunkers down in his rumors bomb shelter and tin foil hat waiting for Thursday*


----------



## scooby0u812

Mexiken said:


> Not true. At least in California, if you buy meds or alcohol, you can go in sans membership. Never bought meds, but bought alcohol ALL THROUGH college there. State laws may vary though.


oh. thats the way it is here in texas. gotta have a membership.


----------



## scooby0u812

Mexiken said:


> I'm here!!!! Let me look at it


dude.... umm...... its been...... like a hour already!!!!!!!!!! opinion please.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

scooby0u812 said:


> oh. thats the way it is here in texas. gotta have a membership.


Normally yeah but I know of the alcohol loophole as well. It may be state to state, not sure, but it isn't well known. For some reason you can't be charged a membership thing to buy alcohol so if you go in for that, they can't stop you. Again, it might only be certain states and not a federal thing and I'm not even sure if the Sam's club near me has alcohol.

EDIT: with a bit of Googling I four d it does vary by state to state. Texas is one of the ones where you can get in without a membership. I also have found that Sam's club doesn't require a membership to buy alcohol in any state, probably just to keep things simple: same policy everywhere.


----------



## scooby0u812

ERIFNOMI said:


> Normally yeah but I know of the alcohol loophole as well. It may be state to state, not sure, but it isn't well known. For some reason you can't be charged a membership thing to buy alcohol so if you go in for that, they can't stop you. Again, it might only be certain states and not a federal thing and I'm not even sure if the Sam's club near me has alcohol.


i guess it is a state thing. atleast to some point. here in east texas we have some dry counties. in those counties you have to have a member ship to get into some of the bars. its wierd


----------



## scooby0u812

ERIFNOMI said:


> Normally yeah but I know of the alcohol loophole as well. It may be state to state, not sure, but it isn't well known. For some reason you can't be charged a membership thing to buy alcohol so if you go in for that, they can't stop you. Again, it might only be certain states and not a federal thing and I'm not even sure if the Sam's club near me has alcohol.
> 
> EDIT: with a bit of Googling I four d it does vary by state to state. Texas is one of the ones where you can get in without a membership. I also have found that Sam's club doesn't require a membership to buy alcohol in any state, probably just to keep things simple: same policy everywhere.


 see thats jacked up. the costco my wifes mother goes to in houston has someone standing at the door checking memberships as you walk in. im not sure about the booze sales. can you pm me a link to where you found that?


----------



## scooby0u812

anybody ever hear the term E-TARD? well i wonder how many of us are going to end up nex-tards


----------



## Trenton

yeah they check id cards at all the Costco stores....I just ignore them and walk right through (even though i have a card in my pocket)....you dont need a membership to get in...if they chase you just say you're shopping with someone that is already in the store...or something like that.


----------



## Moose

I can't wait to bite into some unlimited 4g.


----------



## scooby0u812

Trenton said:


> yeah they check id cards at all the Costco stores....I just ignore them and walk right through (even though i have a card in my pocket)....you dont need a membership to get in...if they chase you just say you're shopping with someone that is already in the store...or something like that.


so do you need a card to purchase ?


----------



## Trenton

scooby0u812 said:


> so do you need a card to purchase ?


Cell phones? I'm not sure. I didn't even know about the alcohol rule. I wouldnt have a costo card If I did lol.


----------



## Trenton

looks like you do need a membership to buy cell phones

heres  the first thread i found after a google search. its from 2005 though...it seems like the cell phone area is its own section in the store...I bet the sales people would sell it to you anyway because they want to make sales.


----------



## scooby0u812

thanks for looking that up


----------



## Bblanski

Trenton said:


> looks like you do need a membership to buy cell phones
> 
> heres  the first thread i found after a google search. its from 2005 though...it seems like the cell phone area is its own section in the store...I bet the sales people would sell it to you anyway because they want to make sales.


Sure they would but it still needs to go through the registers in which you need a card..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby0u812

Here it is,830 am and I should be asleep. But thanks to VZW I can't sleep. I afraid when I wake up they will have delayed it again.


----------



## Spotmark

I'm feeling pretty confident about tomorrow, since the store owner was the one who told me to be there. Who knows though, I could walk in tomorrow and have him tell me that they got word to hold off, again.









I'm keeping a positive attitude, though. I've even held off of flashing the latest Eternity to builds on my Bolt. I figure why bother setting everything up, if I'm just going to be getting rid of it in another day.


----------



## scooby0u812

Spotmark said:


> I'm feeling pretty confident about tomorrow, since the store owner was the one who told me to be there. Who knows though, I could walk in tomorrow and have him tell me that they got word to hold off, again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm keeping a positive attitude, though. I've even held off of flashing the latest Eternity to builds on my Bolt. I figure why bother setting everything up, if I'm just going to be getting rid of it in another day.


Is that a good ROM? I'm still on bamf 3. Lookin for somethin better. Recomendations?


----------



## Mustang302LX

White Razr that no one cares about was announced this morning for tomorrow.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Rodeojones

Wanted to comment on the topic some of you were discussing regarding Costco and purchasing a phone through them. I took a second job working at one a couple years back to make some extra cash (I no longer work there, however). While I didn't work as a phone salesperson, I did get to know the policies regarding such things. At the time a membership was indeed required to make an in-store purchase of a phone or accessories. I doubt things have changed much since then. Only food-court items, pharmacy, and alcohol could be sold without a membership. The problem is that their register system will not work without first swiping your membership card.


----------



## Spotmark

scooby0u812 said:


> Is that a good ROM? I'm still on bamf 3. Lookin for somethin better. Recomendations?


Yeah, I like it. I was using OMFGB, but swapped over to Eternity so I could have the NFL app.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Mustang302LX said:


> White Razr that no one cares about was announced this morning for tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


This has me worried now that with their golden child phone being re-released in white tomorrow that they don't want any new phone competing with it for at least a week. I guess I'm just paranoid now.


----------



## Ericsch333

Verizon just called and said it will ship Tomorrow I will post the email when I get home I work for the Air Force and we are all getting the phone for testing on the network.


----------



## cubsfan187

I'm still of the mindset that it'll happen when it happens. I mean, I have set up 4 email accounts to receive info from VZW on the release and have not gotten one email from them about it. I don't know how others have. They (vzw) seem to suck so much Moto a$$ that it seems like everytime it's about to be released, another moto phone drops and pushes back the Nexus. I will def go to the corporate store tomorrow morning to see about it, unless of course we hear* AGAIN* it's not coming out.


----------



## rubinio

Mustang302LX said:


> White Razr that no one cares about was announced this morning for tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


So December 15 will only remain a rumor for the gnex than, very sad!!!


----------



## Ericsch333

I asked her about an announcement she said that it will be a soft release I don't know what that means I will post the email soon I have no reason to make this up. She also said that I would need a new sim for the 4g she said that the old one would not work right even I I cut it


----------



## Ericsch333

Sorry double post


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA

So I just got off the phone with a sales manager from a third party retail store here in az and the guy and he informed me that tomorrow is the day it will come out he stated that he has gotten many emails to sell the phone and not one retracting this info so I'm sending my girl right when they open and hoping for the best

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sareds7

Called a local corporate store in Austin and they will be releasing the phone tomorrow as well. She said unless they get an email that it will be released tomorrow.


----------



## FloridaMike

Just made an appointment for tomorrow at 9am with local verizon store to purchase the nexus!


----------



## Dem389

Mustang302LX said:


> This has me worried now that with their golden child phone being re-released in white tomorrow that they don't want any new phone competing with it for at least a week. I guess I'm just paranoid now.


Why do people think the phone has been/will be delayed because they don't wan't a Nexus competing with other phones? Does Verizon care what phone people buy, don't they take a loss when the sell us phones at the upgrade price anyway? I thought all the money comes from the contracts?

BTW I am not saying you are wrong, I am seriously asking if this is a legitimate concern and If I am wrong about what I wrote above.


----------



## Redflea

Ericsch333 said:


> I asked her about an announcement she said that it will be a soft release I don't know what that means I will post the email soon I have no reason to make this up. She also said that I would need a new sim for the 4g she said that the old one would not work right even I I cut it


Soft release is a common marketing term....means either little or no promotion accompanying a product upgrade or new release.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Verizon issued a statement saying they are still on track for a release this year and will issue a press release when the phone will become available. So tomorrow or Friday or next week who knows now.


----------



## TerrierB

Could be released anytime from now until 11:59:59PM on 12/31/11....


----------



## cubsfan187

Dem389 said:


> Why do people think the phone has been/will be delayed because they don't wan't a Nexus competing with other phones? Does Verizon care what phone people buy, don't they take a loss when the sell us phones at the upgrade price anyway? I thought all the money comes from the contracts?
> 
> BTW I am not saying you are wrong, I am seriously asking if this is a legitimate concern and If I am wrong about what I wrote above.


Well the Nexus is basically an "open" phone and they hate that fact. It doesn't have a locked bootloader. (well it is locked but easily unlocked unlike Moto's phones) It doesn't have the amount of bloat on it like VZW likes. Those are the big reasons IMO.


----------



## starscrean718

Mustang302LX said:


> Verizon issued a statement saying they are still on track for a release this year and will issue a press release when the phone will become available. So tomorrow or Friday or next week who knows now.


Verizon didn't issue any updated statement yet. That statement was from back in October. I called a local store. The Rep also said "Yes it'll be available to purchase tomorrow morning" she sounded pretty certain and point blank.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark

Just spoke with my local Wireless Zone, again. I asked him if they had them in for me to pick up tomorrow. He said he couldn't tell me if they were in, but he did say he had a white box with a sticky note, with my name on it, there.


----------



## Mustang302LX

I can also add I called two stores both said no release date but they did tell me they couldn't tell me amount in stock but if it does come out tomorrow they are prepared.


----------



## kauthor47

I just got off the phone with a corp store, I was told "I have no idea, we haven't been told anything about that phone." Then again, this was the store that told me the Bionic is the best phone because they (and I'm quoting this) "spent more time developing it." So I'll just look when I go to work later lol


----------



## hulsey

So now my contact at VZW is telling me Friday. I give up, I'm not sure anyone knows anything at all. Is this phone really gonna be worth it? I'm not so sure anymore.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian

hulsey said:


> So now my contact at VZW is telling me Friday. I give up, I'm not sure anyone knows anything at all. Is this phone really gonna be worth it? I'm not so sure anymore.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Only time I have been hoping for a troll post haha.


----------



## hulsey

Sorry guy not trolling. Wish I was. 
Atleast i know I will be waiting till Friday. 
Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## lu270bro

My Rep at the Knoxville corp. store, a top ten nationwide store btw, just called to set up an appointment for tomorrow. No proof cuz i dont record phone calls but here's to hoping it sticks!

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## hulsey

For what its worth.....








Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187

I called my store here in Chicago, and they said that VZW gave a press release today that "it is still on track for release for this yr" and nothing more. I asked about tomorrow and he said no. I don't think one hand knows what the other is doing in this case at all.


----------



## bond32

My contact just scheduled me to pick mine up tomorrow. Just passing on the news!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012

i feel sorry for anyone who wastes their time and goes out tomorrow thinking they will get the nexus. from what im reading there is no release date yet. it will be officially announced, until then i would would wait. BUT what verizon needs to do is tell us why it has been delayed. myself im not getting one because i cannot afford it nor do i have an upgrade for another 1 1/2 years but i feel sorry for the people who have been about as patient as they can be thus far.

Edit:
i keep reading and hearing they are waiting for a software update from google. what i don't get is it doesn't matter as the phones are boxed and shipped already. the only way you can update the phone is by unboxing them all and turning them on which won't happen. they might as well just start selling the damn things already and people can do the ota later. in my mind something just doesn't add up here.


----------



## Rodeojones

For what it's worth, I just spoke to the same corporate sales guy who called me yesterday telling me to come in at 9am to pick up my Nexus. He said it's "highly likely" that the phone won't be released tomorrow. Friday is a possibility, but he also said to not be surprised by an after-Christmas sale. He told me to not plan on coming in tomorrow unless I hear from him before the end of the day (meaning they'll have been given the green light to sell them).

I have no idea what to believe now.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Rodeojones said:


> For what it's worth, I just spoke to the same corporate sales guy who called me yesterday telling me to come in at 9am to pick up my Nexus. He said it's "highly likely" that the phone won't be released tomorrow. Friday is a possibility, but he also said to not be surprised by an after-Christmas sale. He told me to not plan on coming in tomorrow unless I hear from him before the end of the day (meaning they'll have been given the green light to sell them).
> 
> I have no idea what to believe now.


i would wait until it is officially announced before going to any store. im starting to think there may be something wrong with the lte in the phone, that would make sense since the gsm counterpart has been out for awhile with no major issues.


----------



## Nukewire

I just called my local Verizon store and they told me it will be released tomorrow morning and I should come by around 9am to get one.


----------



## adamd1169

fixxxer2012 said:


> i feel sorry for anyone who wastes their time and goes out tomorrow thinking they will get the nexus. from what im reading there is no release date yet. it will be officially announced, until then i would would wait. BUT what verizon needs to do is tell us why it has been delayed. myself im not getting one because i cannot afford it nor do i have an upgrade for another 1 1/2 years but i feel sorry for the people who have been about as patient as they can be thus far.
> 
> Edit:
> i keep reading and hearing they are waiting for a software update from google. what i don't get is it doesn't matter as the phones are boxed and shipped already. the only way you can update the phone is by unboxing them all and turning them on which won't happen. they might as well just start selling the damn things already and people can do the ota later. in my mind something just doesn't add up here.


It makes sense to me to not sell it until the update is ready. If you open it and it doesn't work you have another thunderbolt. If you open it and of updates right away you are much better off.


----------



## fixxxer2012

adamd1169 said:


> It makes sense to me to not sell it until the update is ready. If you open it and it doesn't work you have another thunderbolt. If you open it and of updates right away you are much better off.


true but an update from google won't come this month. i doubt they would get a fix together that quickly. we don't even know what the deal is, it's all speculation. i just don't get why verizon doesn't tell us why they have them but cannot sell them? they have really screwed this launch up in a bad way. but to be fair we never had a concrete day yet anyways.


----------



## hulsey

I am hearing "rumors" on Twitter that there is already an update rolling out. 4.02 I believe it was. Of course I can't confirm this so again who knows. Just passing along what I've heard not trying to troll or whatever I have no reason to do that BS. I want this phone just as much as the next guy.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark

Good sign.

http://support.verizonwireless.com/simulator/Samsung/galaxy_nexus/#/GROUP_APPS


----------



## msrfx

I just called my local corporate store and they said definitely NOT tomorrow. Maybe next week. So who knows what's going on. Sigh. FWIW.


----------



## fixxxer2012

hulsey said:


> I am hearing "rumors" on Twitter that there is already an update rolling out. 4.02 I believe it was. Of course I can't confirm this so again who knows. Just passing along what I've heard not trying to troll or whatever I have no reason to do that BS. I want this phone just as much as the next guy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


for the verizon version or the gsm counterpart? even if google released a fix, it would take time for verizon to test it before stamping the final approval. if they rush this we could have another thunderbolt on our hands.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Spotmark said:


> Good sign.
> 
> http://support.veriz...us/#/GROUP_APPS


doesn't mean anything really, for all we know the launch may not happen for quite some time yet.


----------



## cubsfan187

That's the same thing I have read too. That the update is ready and already been pushed to the phones and VZW employees are opening the boxes and doing the update before we even get to touch them. I hope that is wrong but who knows. I agree with everyone else about this. I just want to know what the hold up is and be told something from VZW.


----------



## hulsey

fixxxer2012 said:


> for the verizon version or the gsm counterpart? even if google released a fix, it would take time for verizon to test it before stamping the final approval.


I'm pretty sure it was for the VZW version. People who already have one were reporting the update.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012

cubsfan187 said:


> That's the same thing I have read too. That the update is ready and already been pushed to the phones and VZW employees are opening the boxes and doing the update before we even get to touch them. I hope that is wrong but who knows. I agree with everyone else about this. I just want to know what the hold up is and be told something from VZW.


id like to know what the update does? you guys don't think they will try to seal up root do you?


----------



## fixxxer2012

hulsey said:


> I'm pretty sure it was for the VZW version. People who already have one were reporting the update.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


problem is other than verizon employees or testers not many people in the general public have the phone.


----------



## Spotmark

fixxxer2012 said:


> doesn't mean anything really, for all we know the launch may not happen for quite some time yet.


Well, I'm keeping optimistic about this. Seeing as how I am in walking distance from my job, to the Verizon store, I will be there at 9:00am tomorrow, as I was instructed, and posting my experience shortly thereafter. Hopefully from my new Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## hulsey

fixxxer2012 said:


> problem is other than verizon employees or testers not many people in the general public have the phone.


I do see your point so who knows? I guess we will just wait and see what happens.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012

Spotmark said:


> Well, I'm keeping optimistic about this. Seeing as how I am in walking distance from my job, to the Verizon store, I will be there at 9:00am tomorrow, as I was instructed, and posting my experience shortly thereafter. Hopefully from my new Galaxy Nexus.


i hope it's released tomorrow too as ill be searching craigslist for a cheap one. but if i were you id wait until you see an announcement on here or one of the other big android sites before wasting your time tomorrow. i just got off the phone with verizon tech support and they tell me the phone is not coming this week. again i was told they are waiting for a software fix. so it seems everyone is getting different answers depending on who you talk to.


----------



## Spotmark

fixxxer2012 said:


> i hope it's released tomorrow too as ill be searching craigslist for a cheap one.


Lol, a cheap one, huh?


----------



## fixxxer2012

Spotmark said:


> Lol, a cheap one, huh?


you would be surprised how cheap people sell phones for. when the evo4g was released i had an older guy that traded me it for my old htc hero. to say the least i jumped on it.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA

Yep simulator is up and are able to get the Manuel also the update that was supposed to go out is rolling out. All this info comes from android central.

http://support.verizonwireless.com/simulator/Samsung/galaxy_nexus/

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187

Well seeing as how I can mostly work from home if need be, I will 'attempt' to get my hands on one tomorrow morning on my way in to the office. Hopefully it will happen. Not too optimistic though.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

I don't want this phone anymore. They waited too long. I'll jump on something with 2nd Gen LTE radios and hopefully a SoC with a companion core.


----------



## fixxxer2012

ERIFNOMI said:


> I don't want this phone anymore. They waited too long. I'll jump on something with 2nd Gen LTE radios and hopefully a SoC with a companion core.


i won't be buying either unless i can snag one off contract for dirt cheap. by the time this thing launches there will be quad cores coming.


----------



## jtclark

I just called the Verizon store I always go to and was told I could pick one up tomorrow morning.


----------



## ghostRdr

Just called my Verizon store and they said they haven't received a launch date yet.

Sent from my Droid X on CM4DX


----------



## kites_in_trees

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/14/android-4-0-2-rolling-out-to-verizon-galaxy-nexus-units/

This is the update, right? (sorry if it's a repost)


----------



## Fawkes

I'm a bit late to speculation party here, but here's what I have, I asked a very good friend of mine who is a store manager at a Store on monday if he knew anything about the Galaxy Nexus, and Got a response today from him on Facebook.



> Here is what I do know: I have seen a phone and it is very much a powerful android. The screen is very crisp, the processor is like no other and the response of the screen and very quick. My one issue: currently, the battery life is not very good. The device launch has been delayed. It was supposed to launch Friday(the 9th), but marketing delayed it. When the phone is activated, a system update prompts to run, so I think that is part of trying to fix the battery. A new launch date has not been communicated to us yet, but I will keep you updated, friend. Hope this message helps. It is definitely a phone to get once ready for launch. Definitely worth the investment in the phone. It is a phone that you will be happy with for your contract term.


He seems to think the battery is the main issue, I was quick to point out this:



> Ive been reading and i believe to update your talking about is for the phantom volume issue people in the UK on the 900mhz band have been having. Just a preventive measure here in the US


He didn't give me a date, but didn't rule out that Tomorrow could be the big day. I'll definitely be seeing him tomorrow Phone or Not.


----------



## scooby0u812

Just talked to my store manager. He told me to be there in the morning. He said there haven't been any new emails about delays. He said they have recieved promotionals and such. And that he is not reading anymore emails. LOL from corp. I guess we will see what happens in the morning.


----------



## Mustang302LX

scooby0u812 said:


> Just talked to my store manager. He told me to be there in the morning. He said there haven't been any new emails about delays. He said they have recieved promotionals and such. And that he is not reading anymore emails. LOL from corp. I guess we will see what happens in the morning.


Must be nice. My stores said they have no date. So I don't know what's going to happen here. They did reassure me that if it does go live tomorrow that they are well prepared for it though.


----------



## sublimaze

ERIFNOMI said:


> I don't want this phone anymore. They waited too long. I'll jump on something with 2nd Gen LTE radios and hopefully a SoC with a companion core.


I feel the same way. If it gets delayed again, I may just hold out for what's coming down the pipe in Q1


----------



## scooby0u812

Mustang302LX said:


> Must be nice. My stores said they have no date. So I don't know what's going to happen here. They did reassure me that if it does go live tomorrow that they are well prepared for it though.


I bet your store manager prefers the Ipoon LOL


----------



## ghostRdr

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/14/premium-vzw-retailers-sending-out-galaxy-nexus-emails-its-delicious-and-arrives-tomorrow/

lol best ad ever!


----------



## Rodeojones

How's this for confusing.

As I stated in an earlier post, I was contacted yesterday by a corporate sales rep that I talked to last week and he said to be at the store at 9am on Thursday to pick up my phone. He then called me earlier today saying another delay was "highly likely." I just called both corporate stores in my area to see if any new info was available and this is what I was told:

The sales guy at the first store I called (Eau Claire, WI) said, "as far as I know it's coming tomorrow or the next day." He couldn't give absolute confirmation and didn't seem to know a lot about the situation. So I called the other corporate store (the one where the guy who called me earlier in the day works - Chippewa Falls, WI). He wasn't in at the time, so I spoke with Steve. Steve informed me that the phone will not be released tomorrow. He said that they (stores and sales associates) usually receive word from Verizon 24-48 hours ahead of a launch and hadn't yet heard anything. I asked if him not hearing from Verizon was the reason he was saying the phone won't be released tomorrow. He said no. The reason he is saying the phone won't be released tomorrow is because the email he was given by his superiors said this. He said that it is with 100% certainty that the Galaxy Nexus will not be released tomorrow. If for some reason you do not believe what I am telling you, feel free to call the Verizon store at 715-723-2614 and ask for Steve.


----------



## ghostRdr

Tomorrow is a go! VZW just posted on twitter


----------



## Mustang302LX

Rodeojones said:


> How's this for confusing.
> 
> As I stated in an earlier post, I was contacted yesterday by a corporate sales rep that I talked to last week and he said to be at the store at 9am on Thursday to pick up my phone. He then called me earlier today saying another delay was "highly likely." I just called both corporate stores in my area to see if any new info was available and this is what I was told:
> 
> The sales guy at the first store I called (Eau Claire, WI) said, "as far as I know it's coming tomorrow or the next day." He couldn't give absolute confirmation and didn't seem to know a lot about the situation. So I called the other corporate store (the one where the guy who called me earlier in the day works - Chippewa Falls, WI). He wasn't in at the time, so I spoke with Steve. Steve informed me that the phone will not be released tomorrow. He said that they (stores and sales associates) usually receive word from Verizon 24-48 hours ahead of a launch and hadn't yet heard anything. I asked if him not hearing from Verizon was the reason he was saying the phone won't be released tomorrow. He said no. The reason he is saying the phone won't be released tomorrow is because the email he was given by his superiors said this. He said that it is with 100% certainty that the Galaxy Nexus will not be released tomorrow. If for some reason you do not believe what I am telling you, feel free to call the Verizon store at 715-723-2614 and ask for Steve.


Also just called one of the local stores and they said as far as they know any date is still a rumor and they get 24 hours typically at least notice. Not happy right now!


----------



## ghostRdr

Looks like the announcement broke twitter... lol I get an error "Something is technically wrong." XD

edit: At least on my computer. Android twitter still works


----------



## Redflea

Yup - just confirmed on Droid Life as well, Verizon has confirmed. Online at 1AM EST...$299.

Cracks me up - the announcement broke Twitter!

* "Twitter is over capacity.*

Please wait a moment and try again. For more information, check out Twitter Status »"


----------



## Mustang302LX

@VZNews: Tomorrow's the day. #GalaxyNexus from #Verizon Wireless.

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## salem

ghostRdr said:


> Tomorrow is a go! VZW just posted on twitter


This! It's a Go Go Go!


----------



## scooby0u812

I needs a tissue.


----------



## Redflea

Now's a good time to get a great deal on a used:

Tbolt
Inc2
DX2
Rezound

...and any other phone on Verizon.


----------



## Moose

Just set up my appointment for 915am!!!!!!!


----------



## Spotmark

Yee-freakin-ha!!!! Like I said, I was feeling pretty confident about tomorrow. All I can say is, it's about time.


----------



## Xerrus

Praise the Lord! After this long journey it's finally here! Announced not even a full day before it's release. Who else is glad to this crazy ride over and done with?


----------



## scooby0u812

So is anyone staying up all night with me?


----------



## Spotmark

scooby0u812 said:


> So is anyone staying up all night with me?


Got mine reserved. Gonna get me a good night's sleep, and stroll into the store, in the morning.


----------



## Trenton

*awww yeah!*


----------



## Xerrus

scooby0u812 said:


> So is anyone staying up all night with me?


I am! Star Wars the Old Republic all night tonight with a dash of Nexus in the morning! Makes for a truly epic evening/all nighter!


----------



## milkman dan

I'm scheduled to pick mine up tomorrow!








Pure Google goodness.


----------



## msrfx

WHAHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmericanX

My vzw didnt see the tweet! Lol. Sir we havnt received any information on that device...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Moose

scooby0u812 said:


> So is anyone staying up all night with me?


I work nights so yep. Have a feeling work is gonna go by sooooooo slowww.


----------



## msrfx

Twitter has exploded!


----------



## rubinio

Awesome







)) WOHOOOOO CAN'T STOP YELLING, I'm at the store first thing in the morning


----------



## ghostRdr

Called and got my appointment. The rep said he would throw the extended battery in for $25. Sign of horrible battery life?


----------



## Rodeojones

The fact that we all heard different info from different reps and stores (I was given different info from reps from within the same store) just goes to show how messed up things are in Verizon. In any case, by 9:30am tomorrow I'll have a Nexus in my hands.


----------



## scooby0u812

Moose said:


> I work nights so yep. Have a feeling work is gonna go by sooooooo slowww.


I have the same feeling. Look out red box


----------



## Dem389

I am awake right? This is not a dream?


----------



## Mellen_hed

Time to get the ol' fascinate ready to be put out to pasture....


----------



## Brian

Yay no more "(insert genetic Verizon p'on rep here) said (insert unsupported BS here)". Haha. On a side note, my Verizon wouldn't set up an appointment. I actually got into a mini argument with the rep there because she said it wasn't announced yet. Ugh. Fortunately I have my brother waiting at the store at 830 tomorrow morning. Unfortunately I have a class tomorrow so I won't be able to play with it until I get home from work at 5. At least I know it will be there!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hulsey

Brian said:


> Yay no more "(insert genetic Verizon p'on rep here) said (insert unsupported BS here)". Haha. On a side note, my Verizon wouldn't set up an appointment. I actually got into a mini argument with the rep there because she said it wasn't announced yet. Ugh. Fortunately I have my brother waiting at the store at 830 tomorrow morning. Unfortunately I have a class tomorrow so I won't be able to play with it until I get home from work at 5. At least I know it will be there!
> 
> YAY NO more of this !!!!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericsch333

I am waiting on my tracking should arrive Friday morning taking off work this is a replacement phone and have been waiting a month 5 bad thunderbolt if you have a company discount 279.99


----------



## scooby0u812

Dem389 said:


> I am awake right? This is not a dream?


if you live near me, you are getting sleepy, vveeerrryyyy sleepy.


----------



## droidrage729

Got. My appointment tomorrow morning. Get and I have one. Set aside. For me we. Will see


----------



## Mustang302LX

I won't be able to get mine till the afternoon. Damn work lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## pyroelite

I'm crossing my fingers Costco will have a slick bundle pack like they did with the bionic... Supposed to get a shipment in tmr, might not even be til late morn, but we shall see... Maybe they'll ship at 4G speeds ;-)


----------



## scooby0u812

Mustang302LX said:


> I won't be able to get mine till the afternoon. Damn work lol.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


wpould you like me to send you pictures of mine?


----------



## kites_in_trees

All is quiet at my Verizon store (minus employees)... 1.5 hours to launch.


----------



## scooby0u812

ryanekiley said:


> All is quiet at my Verizon store (minus employees)... 1.5 hours to launch.


Do you work for VZW?


----------



## kites_in_trees

scooby0u812 said:


> Do you work for VZW?


No, sir. Just the only customer outside waiting.


----------



## scooby0u812

ryanekiley said:


> No, sir. Just the only customer outside waiting.


I'm waiting to see my wife off to work. I just got off then loading up the dog and heading into.town.


----------



## kites_in_trees

scooby0u812 said:


> I'm waiting to see my wife off to work. I just got off then loading up the dog and heading into.town.


It's fun waiting, knowing it's going to just be an hour more (for sure). Fun in a loner kinda way haha


----------



## Spotmark

I'm as giddy as a schoolgirl.


----------



## GatorsUF

Well this thread had a good run. Now time to have fun with the phone.

Lock if so desired admins


----------

